# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  audis training log

## audis4

Monday: Chest/Tri's
Tuesday: Legs/Bi's
Wednesday: OFF
Thursday: Shoulders
Friday: Back (sometime I add a 2-3 BI workouts)

Every now and then, I switch up legs and back day.

----------


## audis4

Monday December 04, 2006

Flat Bench D-bells:
Warmup w/ 65'sX10
120'sX13
130'sX10
135'sX8

Incline Bench D-bells:
110'sX8
120'sX8
125'sX8

Feeling a crazy pump in my chest. I had excellenet form from what my two workout buddies said and needed a spot on the last 125lbs incline press.

Lying flat flys D-bells:
60X8
70X8
75X8

Went slow and controlled with the flys.

Ticeps D-bell behind the head:
95X8
100X8
100X8

Tricep pulldown:
The weights aren't listed on this machine so I really don't know how much I'm pulling but I go to failure for 3 sets of 8.

I felt an awesome pump after this workout and know I will be feeling this tomorrow!

----------


## audis4

Tuesday December 05, 2006

Back/lats

Deadlift:
135X10
225X8
315X6
405X4
455X2
**no gloves or straps; only lower back support

Narrow grip pulls:
205X8
225X8
250X6
315X5

Wide grip pulls:
205X6
225X6
235X6

Lat pull down:
180X8
190X6
200X6

D-bell lat pull (not sure what this is called):
120X8
120X8
120X8

----------


## THE_DOME

nice audis 
subscirbed

----------


## audis4

Wednesday December 06, 2006

OFF Today.

----------


## audis4

Thursday December 07, 2006

Shoulders

Military press:
Warmup with 80lbs weighted bar
D-bells
100X9
110X8
120X7 <----ya, that was heavy!!

Shrugs w/ longbar:
225X10
315X8
405X8
455X6
315X8

Flys w/ D-bells:
45X8
50X8
55X8

D-bell side raise:
25X8
25X8
30X8

Front raise weighted bar:
60X8
60X8
70X8

Overall, excellent session! Feeling a great pump and can't wait for legs/bi's tomorrow!

----------


## audis4

Friday December 08, 2006

Legs/Bi's

Leg press:
500X10...warmup
700X8
1000X8
1200X8--->good form; knees to chest. Feet about 8-10in apart.
1345X4--->OMG these were bitches; this was the sloppiest set but it's the most weight I've done.

Squat:
135X10
225X8
275X8
275X8
could have gone up but wanted to go as deep as possible.

Leg extension: 
70X10
120X8
130X8

Hammer curls:
45X8
50X8
55X8
60X6

[email protected] decreasing weight on each set...5 total sets

Double bicep curl on rope:
35X8
40X8
45X8

----------


## audis4

Monday December 12, 2006

Chest/tri's

Flat bench d-bells:
warmup w/ 65's for 12
120'sX10
120'sX8
120'sX8
Went a little slower so i didn't have to add magnets.

Incline d-bell bench:
100'sX8
110'sX8
110'sX8
again, went slower

Incline flys d-bells:
50X8
55X8
60X8

Triceps

close grip bench:
135X8
185X8
185X8

Dips:
3 sets of 8

My triceps are fried along with my chest!!
Need to get back to studying for finals  :Frown: 
Ok workout session overall.

----------


## UpstateTank

get it big guy!

----------


## audis4

> get it big guy!


 :Thumps Up:  thanks man, tryin  :Smilie:

----------


## mavsluva

Dang, Audis. You're a strong dude.

----------


## audis4

> Dang, Audis. You're a strong dude.


oh well thanks for the compliment!

Trying to keep my lifts nice in heavy...well heavy for me anyways  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## audis4

Tuesday December 12, 2006

Back/lats

Deadlift:
135X10
225X8
315X8
405X4
455X1
465X1 <--- no gloves/straps/belt....just raw power  :Smilie: 

Narrow grip pulls:
205X8
220X8
235X8

Wide grip pulls:
205X8
220X8
220X8

D-bell lat pull:
110X8
110X8
110X8

Good workout session today.

30min jogging before breakfast
30 min on elliptical PWO

----------


## audis4

Wednesday December 13, 2006

45 min of am cardio like usual.

OFF today.

----------


## audis4

Thursday December 14, 2006

Shoulders

Military press:
Warmup with 80lbs weighted bar
D-bells
50'sX10
90'sX8
100'sX8
110's in each handX8


Shrugs w/ longbar:
135X8
225X8
315X8
405X8

Flys w/ D-bells:
45X8
50X8
55X8

D-bell side raise:
25X8
30X8
30X8

Front raise weighted bar:
65X8
65X8
65X8

finished with 20 min of cardio.

I only got a few hours of sleep last night  :Frown:  feeling tired but still managed to lift decent weight  :Smilie:

----------


## audis4

Friday December 15, 2006

legs/bi's

not going to even post what i did, it was weak and I am tired.

----------


## audis4

Monday December 18, 2006

legs/bi's

Leg press:
500X10
600X10
800X10

Went deepest as I possibly could...felt a great burn.

Squat:
135X10
225X8
275X8
285X8
could have gone up but wanted to go as deep as possible.

Leg extension:
70X10
80X10
140X10

1 bicep workout but went heavy and went up 5 lbs. everytime. Did a total of 6 set I believe.

Good workout all in all.

----------


## audis4

Tuesday December 19, 2006

Chest/Tri's

Flat bench d-bells:
100'sX8
120'sX6
110'sX8

Incline d-bell bench:
100'sX8
110'sX8
110'sX6

Incline flys d-bells:
60X8
65X8
70X8
Triceps

close grip bench for triceps:
135X8
185X8
205X6

Behind the head press for triceps (one d-bell)
90X8
95X8
100X8

Tricep pull down with rope
Whole stack
whole stack plus 5 lbs. magnet
whole stack plus 10 lbs.

Great workout...my triceps are killing me!!

Am cardio for 45 min
Played racquetball for about 30 min.

Dips:
3 sets of 12

----------


## audis4

Wednesday December 20, 2006

OFF day

----------


## Hackamaniac

U ever use barbells on bench??

----------


## audis4

> U ever use barbells on bench??


no, only when working triceps (close grip bench). I find I work my overall chest much more with d-bells.

----------


## Hackamaniac

I was just curious what you worked out with on barbell..
I can just now work my chest again and will probably alternate..

----------


## audis4

> I was just curious what you worked out with on barbell..
> I can just now work my chest again and will probably alternate..


Ya, I think alternating is your best bet. I will most likely incorporate the barbell again. I just love using my stabalizer muscles and I feel much more tight and a better overall pump and hardness with d-bells.

----------


## audis4

Thursday December 21, 2006

Back/lats

Deadlift:
135X10
225X8
315X6
405X4
455X2
475X1 <---new record for myself  :Smilie: 

Narrow grip pulls: The gym here goes by 1, 2, 3 etc so I would imagine these #'s are about the same as the gym back at my college.
205X8
225X8
250X6
315X5

Wide grip bent over pulls:
95X10
115X10
185X8
225X8

Lat pull down: again, #'s are different then the gym at college.
125X8
150X8
175X7
200X5

D-bell lat pull (not sure what this is called):
110X8
110X8
110X8
I think I could have done 120's but I was pretty dead after deadlifts.

Overall, one of the better back workouts to date!

----------


## UberSteroids

> Thursday December 21, 2006
> 
> Back/lats
> 
> Deadlift:
> 135X10
> 225X8
> 315X6
> 405X4
> ...


Nice man! 
I was looking at Your hammer curls.. 50s & 60s x6 reps. Thats a lot.
Im at 45s right now for about 4-5 reps ea. Are You doing them standing, sitting or on the incline bench ? 
Thanks brotha!

----------


## audis4

> Nice man! 
> I was looking at Your hammer curls.. 50s & 60s x6 reps. Thats a lot.
> Im at 45s right now for about 4-5 reps ea. Are You doing them standing, sitting or on the incline bench ? 
> Thanks brotha!


oh thanks dude. I usually do hammers standing. Try to keep back positioned. Time to get huge!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## UberSteroids

Same here, positioned back, strict, standing as well.
I'm gonna try hammers first next time, because I always do 4 sets of BB curls 
95,85,85,85. By the time I get to hammers my arms are pretty beat. I really think I need to start doing heavier hammers, I used to switch it around from time to time.
Well said, Time to get HUGE!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## audis4

> Same here, positioned back, strict, standing as well.
> I'm gonna try hammers first next time, because I always do 4 sets of BB curls 
> 95,85,85,85. By the time I get to hammers my arms are pretty beat. I really think I need to start doing heavier hammers, I used to switch it around from time to time.
> Well said, Time to get HUGE!


Ya good idea. I usually do bi's along with another large body part so I usually do them last. I think if I were to start out with bi's I think that I could up the weight a bit. I just hope I can continue increasing weight with my bicep exercises...seems to be my lagging mucle.

----------


## chest6

Ive never seen this audis....You're a strong cat. On the squats..is that deeper than parallel? And..the db incline/flat bench numbers seem to vary. Any reason? I see you say something about magnets. Do you put them on top of the weight?

----------


## audis4

> Ive never seen this audis....You're a strong cat. On the squats..is that deeper than parallel? And..the db incline/flat bench numbers seem to vary. Any reason? I see you say something about magnets. Do you put them on top of the weight?


oh thanks man I appreciate it! I'm trying to catch up to you  :Wink/Grin:  

Squats is about parallel...I'm working my way up. I can leg press quite a bit but need to work on the squats.

The only thing I can say is finals as far as the varying #'s on the incline and flat bench. They killed me and my workouts  :Frown:  

ya, they were round magnets that I attached to the top...looked funny sitting on the d-bells.

I just started deadlifting about a month ago...my goal is 500

----------


## chest6

> oh thanks man I appreciate it! I'm trying to catch up to you  
> 
> Squats is about parallel...I'm working my way up. I can leg press quite a bit but need to work on the squats.
> 
> The only thing I can say is finals as far as the varying #'s on the incline and flat bench. They killed me and my workouts  
> 
> ya, they were round magnets that I attached to the top...looked funny sitting on the d-bells.
> 
> I just started deadlifting about a month ago...my goal is 500


yeah..my gym stops at 100s so I put 10s..25s and 35s on top..its so hard to balance and its pretty dangerous and i can feel an injury coming on if i kept doing it. 

I know what you mena about finals. Im still weak right now because of that 1-2 week range where i didnt eat much and didnt lift at all.

Catch up to me? Seems like you've already passed me  :Smilie:

----------


## audis4

The manager at the gym I workout at, has 130's being ordered and possibly 140's so no more magnets!

Dude, I'm far from past you but thanks  :Smilie: 

I've really been trying to step up the cardio. Trying to get 6 days/week for 45min and a short cardio session PWO (racquetball or elliptical).

I'm working on getting hella lean. I'm sitting at about 238lbs right now...and my BF has dropped substantially since I posted pics last  :Smilie:

----------


## chest6

I dont ever remember you posting pics..Ill search for em tho..Prolly during my inactive time

----------


## zodiac666

thats awesome you stuck with it after all the negative feedback, just use that to push yourself harder. look forward to seeing some new pics whenever you are done cutting.

----------


## audis4

> thats awesome you stuck with it after all the negative feedback, just use that to push yourself harder. look forward to seeing some new pics whenever you are done cutting.


Thanks zodiac, means a lot man! Ya, I am determined to get lean  :7up:

----------


## JohnboyF

Audis,

January is coming bro... time for updated pics !!!

----------


## audis4

Friday Decmeber 22, 2006

Shoulders/Bi's

Military press:
Warmup with 80lbs weighted bar
D-bells
50'sX10
95'sX9
100'sX8
110's in each handX8


Shrugs w/ longbar:
225X8
315X8
405X8
455X5
I think I'm going to buy straps...my hands couldn't take any more.

Flys w/ D-bells:
45X8
50X8
55X8

D-bell side raise:
25X8
30X8
30X8

Front raise weighted bar:
65X8
65X8
65X8

Arm curls with longbar
45X10
65X9
75X8

Hammer curls
45X8
50X8
55X8

Rope curls (hands placed on the outside of the bar)
110X10
130X9
150X8

45min of am cardio 
Played racquetball for about 20 minutes.

Overall, great workout session  :Smilie: 

Some guy came up to me and was like, "how long you been working out for 6 years?  :LOL:  He was asking me what I did to get so big  :LOL:

----------


## audis4

> Audis,
> 
> January is coming bro... time for updated pics !!!


 :Wink/Grin:  
You got it buddy. I'll post updated pics on my birthday (jan 25)

I am carb cycling taking in about 3,100 cals (maintenance is about 35-3,600)

----------


## UberSteroids

> Friday Decmeber 22, 2006
> 
> Shoulders/Bi's
> 
> Military press:
> Warmup with 80lbs weighted bar
> D-bells
> 50'sX10
> 95'sX9
> ...


Wha da fak! Nice session.
I have a question, when YOu do Your military dumbbell press, are You trying to keep Your back as straight as possible ? Or YOu keep it pretty arched ?
Thanks

----------


## audis4

> Wha da fak! Nice session.
> I have a question, when YOu do Your military dumbbell press, are You trying to keep Your back as straight as possible ? Or YOu keep it pretty arched ?
> Thanks


Thanks man!
I sit in a seat with the highest back support as possible. I find if I 'arch' too much, I feel a pain in my back and it doesn't feel good  :LOL:

----------


## italianplayboy09

> Thanks man!
> I sit in a seat with the highest back support as possible. I find if I 'arch' too much, I feel a pain in my back and it doesn't feel good


i have never tried doing db military press. do you feel and think that you get more of a shoulder workout compared to the barbell? also since ive never done it how much weight of the db's can i do, for my last set of barbell military press i do 175 for 6

----------


## audis4

> i have never tried doing db military press. do you feel and think that you get more of a shoulder workout compared to the barbell? also since ive never done it how much weight of the db's can i do, for my last set of barbell military press i do 175 for 6


I have never done the barbell. Do you do it standing up or sitting down? I'll have to try that next shoulder day.

175 is strong italian, I'll let you know what I do and see if I feel it working differently at all.

----------


## chest6

> Thanks man!
> I sit in a seat with the highest back support as possible. I find if I 'arch' too much, I feel a pain in my back and it doesn't feel good


yep..dont arch backwards at all. I did that once..big mistake. Back hurt for weeks. Try to sit as straight up as you can..leaning head back slightly to leave room for the bar..(at least how I perform it)

----------


## italianplayboy09

> I have never done the barbell. Do you do it standing up or sitting down? I'll have to try that next shoulder day.
> 
> 175 is strong italian, I'll let you know what I do and see if I feel it working differently at all.


i do them sitting

----------


## audis4

Awesome, I'll try those next week for something new  :Smilie:

----------


## italianplayboy09

also when i do them i bring it down infront of my face to the bottom of my nose then up...thats one rep, but yea tell me how it goes

----------


## cdial53

do you ever change number of reps?

----------


## audis4

> also when i do them i bring it down infront of my face to the bottom of my nose then up...thats one rep, but yea tell me how it goes


awesome, thanks for the tip, keep that in mind!

----------


## audis4

> do you ever change number of reps?


which exercises are you referring to?

I usually go to failure.

----------


## audis4

December 23, 2006
OFF

No cardio session...taking a break. I will probly hit the gym tomorrow because my gym is closed Christmas.

----------


## cdial53

most of your lifts center around 8 reps....do you ever go higher weight and maybe 3-5 reps......this could be any lift

----------


## audis4

> most of your lifts center around 8 reps....do you ever go higher weight and maybe 3-5 reps......this could be any lift


Ya, I usually do lower reps on deadlift and heavy weight.

I suppose I could go up in weight and do less reps in other sets i.e. chest, arms, shoulders etc.
Doesn't hurt to try something new  :Smilie:

----------


## audis4

Sunday December 24, 2006

Gym closes at 2pm today, managed to get a 45min workout in  :Smilie: 

Legs

Leg press:
500X10
800X10
1000X8


Squat:
135X10
225X8
275X8
315X7
(legs parallel, if not slightly lower)

Leg extension:
12X10
14X10
17X8
(These are done on a machine, weird #erd plates)

Leg Curls:
190X10
210X10
250X8

Calf raises:
180X10
225X8
270X8

Fack, I did another exercise but can't remember for the life of me what it's called. Put one leg out in front and touch knee to ground and switch.

135X8 on each leg
185X8
185X6

45min of cardio in the am

overall, great workout!  :Smilie:

----------


## chest6

lunges?  :LOL: 

I wish mine closed at 2. Mine closed at noon and i wokeup at like 1130..would been a waste of time  :Frown:

----------


## audis4

> lunges? 
> 
> I wish mine closed at 2. Mine closed at noon and i wokeup at like 1130..would been a waste of time


HOLY SHIT HAHHA thank you!! that was killing me  :LOL:  

ya, I called to see if they were even open...dam gyms!

----------


## audis4

December 25, 2006

OFF today

----------


## UberSteroids

Rest is good! Had past 3 days OFF. I feel really good and ready to tear it up!

----------


## audis4

Tuesday December 26, 2006

Chest/Tri's

Flat bench d-bells:
70X12 (warmup)
100'sX10
110'sX8
110'sX6

Incline d-bell bench:
100'sX8
110'sX8
110'sX6

Incline flys d-bells:
65X8
70X8
70X6
Triceps

Tricep rope pull down (weird #'erd plates again)
12X8
14X8
whole stack X 6

Behind the head press for triceps (one d-bell)
90X8
95X8
100X8

3 sets Dips (weighted):
10 reps 25lbs plate + BW 
10 reps 35lbs plate
8 reps 45lbs plate

Great workout, feeling very pumped and very sweaty.

Am cardio for 45 min
PWO cardio 30 min.

Dips:
3 sets of 12

----------


## UberSteroids

> Tuesday December 26, 2006
> 
> Chest/Tri's
> 
> Incline d-bell bench:
> 100'sX8
> 110'sX8
> 110'sX6
> 
> ...


Dang! Very nice Audis.

----------


## audis4

> Dang! Very nice Audis.


Thanks uber, appreciate it. I looked hella pumped today...must have been the dessert and all the carbs I ate yesterday  :LOL:

----------


## chest6

...are you stronger on incline than you are on flat? Or just saving strength for the incline?


Nother thing..ask Nark how he feels bout lunges.  :LOL:

----------


## audis4

> ...are you stronger on incline than you are on flat? Or just saving strength for the incline?
> 
> 
> Nother thing..ask Nark how he feels bout lunges.


I really don't know...it feels like I am somedays...like today  :LOL:  

Does he not like lunges? I don't  :Frown:

----------


## chest6

strange..i knoiw some people where the difference is drastic. Knew one kid that could hit 295 for reps of 6 on flat barbell and could barely get 185 on incline...sad really. I really believe incline is more important than flat for chest size and shape.

Nark doesnt like lunges. I used to do them and he questioned me on why..I really didnt have an answer. I guess I see why. They seem sorta like a supplementary exercise and not really a primary mass builder. I wouldnt place them with leg extentions,..maybe just above.

----------


## audis4

> strange..i knoiw some people where the difference is drastic. Knew one kid that could hit 295 for reps of 6 on flat barbell and could barely get 185 on incline...sad really. I really believe incline is more important than flat for chest size and shape.
> 
> Nark doesnt like lunges. I used to do them and he questioned me on why..I really didnt have an answer. I guess I see why. They seem sorta like a supplementary exercise and not really a primary mass builder. I wouldnt place them with leg extentions,..maybe just above.


ya, trying to keep the incline presses heavy, need to keep building my chest up  :7up:  

Looks like I'll drop the lunges and do leg ext. like you suggested. Thanks chest  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## chest6

oops. Wasn't what I was suggesting. I guess I was unclear. 

I meant I wouldn't put lunges in the same category as an isolated movement for the quads like leg extentions..but maybe just above them in level of importance for overall leg size.

I myself really like squats as a staple in my leg program. Leg press would probably come after..if you look at my journal. I used to substitute lunges with leg press. If you want to do lunges..this is where I would do them. But-I always like the idea of squats as the primary movement regardless. I really think I may start to change it up because my leg training has been extremely redundant and my progress has stagnated..esp this bulking run, as I explained about 2 weeks ago in my log...so I guess who I am to listen to for leg routine advice eh?

Blah..Im rambling again..anyway

I'll leg Nark chime in here if he sees this..He knows more than I do

----------


## audis4

No dude, I appreciate your input/advice. I see what your saying about lunges, sorry I was confused for a minute there. I can do 315lbs squats currently, hoping to go up this week  :Smilie:  My leg press is about 1,300lbs (most I've ever done).

----------


## chest6

Yeah, your leg press is very very impressive. I'd try to get your squat on par with your leg press..in terms of #s. I'd just try focusing on hitting squats first and keeping the cals coming in.

----------


## audis4

> Yeah, your leg press is very very impressive. I'd try to get your squat on par with your leg press..in terms of #s. I'd just try focusing on hitting squats first and keeping the cals coming in.


Sounds good. I'll be sure to start with squats and go heavy and deep this week. My cals are a little under maintenance right now (carb cycling) so I'm dropping fat slowly and trying to hit cardio 2x's/day.

----------


## chest6

What are your goals right now? I thought you were bulking? PM me if u want..I dont wanna post whore ur thead more than I already have  :LOL:

----------


## audis4

> What are your goals right now? I thought you were bulking? PM me if u want..I dont wanna post whore ur thead more than I already have


oh I don't care at all about whorein in here...I'll quit in yours  :LOL:  

well, I started bulking but my bf% was too high so I-B-D helped me with a diet; carb-cycling specifically. My abs are faided but they are coming in slowly. My goal is to get BF% as low as possible and making lifts stronger by the week  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## audis4

I'm gonna take off chest, I'm going to watch a movie with my sister, its her birthday. I'll PM you later on tonight or tomorrow and we'll talk more. Thanks for all your input bro! tty soon

----------


## chest6

Good stuff. My sis's **ay was day before xmas. 

Catch u lata

----------


## audis4

Wednesday December 27, 2006

Back/lats/Bi's

Deadlift:
135X10
225X8
315X7
405X5
475X1 <---damnit, I need to buy chalk or get straps...my hands started slipping when I locked my back and my shins are cut up  :Frown: 

Narrow grip pulls: The gym here goes by 1, 2, 3 etc so I would imagine these #'s are about the same as the gym back at my college.
14X8
17X8
19X6 <--almost the entire stack  :Smilie: 

Lat pull down
135X8
150X8
175X7

D-bell lat pull (not sure what this is called):
110X8
120X8
120X8

Hammer Curls
55X8
60X8
65X8

...Not much rest, jumped right into the preachers

Preacher curl
65X8
85X6
85X4

Double bi's
60X8
70X8
70X8

Excellent workout session, feeling pumped!

30min am cardio (my mom was rushing me  :Frown: )
30min PWO cardio

----------


## UberSteroids

> Wednesday December 27, 2006
> 
> Hammer Curls
> 55X8
> 60X8
> 65X8


Man, some powerfull lifts.

 :0icon Ohmygod:

----------


## audis4

> Man, some powerfull lifts.


I think it's time for me to graduate to the 70's  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## chest6

any cheating on the hammer curls? Thats some good weight

----------


## audis4

> any cheating on the hammer curls? Thats some good weight


Not using my back....probly a little cheating though...but from the mirror it seems like everything is in check  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## UberSteroids

Man, all my exercises i keep strict as F*** form and always use slow tempo. I found this type of workouts most intense and efficient. Only time I have to cheat a bit is well, when I do my chest or biceps on the very last rep when Im trying to go for the failure, because I will get to the failure and than I HAVE to cheat to get the weight up. Pretty dangerous when doing BB bench. 
Miss having a good workout partner.

----------


## audis4

> Man, all my exercises i keep strict as F*** form and always use slow tempo. I found this type of workouts most intense and efficient. Only time I have to cheat a bit is well, when I do my chest or biceps on the very last rep when Im trying to go for the failure, because I will get to the failure and than I HAVE to cheat to get the weight up. Pretty dangerous when doing BB bench. 
> Miss having a good workout partner.


ya, I hear ya! I enjoy having a workout partner, too bad no one I know can keep up with my lifts  :LOL:  I try to keep strict form as well.

----------


## italianplayboy09

hey audis do you plan on doing the barbell military press today?

----------


## audis4

> hey audis do you plan on doing the barbell military press today?


Tomorrow  :Wink/Grin:  I can't wait. Not sure how much I'll be able to do because it's my first time but I'll go heavy as possible!

----------


## audis4

Thursday December 28, 2006

OFF

Wanted to do 45min of am cardio but it's my sisters 19th b-day so I went to coffee with her instead  :Smilie:  Will resume tomorrow with 2 cardio sessions. Diet is spot on...and has been besides Christmas and Thanksgiving  :Smilie:

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Nark doesnt like lunges.


Hey i didn't say i don't like 'em  :LOL:  




> I used to do them and he questioned me on why..I really didnt have an answer. I guess I see why. They seem sorta like *a supplementary exercise* and not really a primary mass builder. I wouldnt place them with leg extentions,..maybe just above.


But yes.. that's my reason for not including 'em offseason.

They're just that.. a supplemental exercise imo.

I toss 'em in during contest prep solely.

----------


## chest6

...And I think I was doing it while bulking. Prolly won't hit em again til I get under 12% (If I can ever do that  :Frown: )

----------


## UberSteroids

Under %12 ? Ha... I've never been at %13. Always 14 all the way up to 19.
I NEVER did damn cardio. Yes, I do mountain bike during the spring time etc, play some volleyball and stuff. But CARDIO... nah, never. I hate it. I think the only machine I can see myself using is elliptical, a good elliptical with some resistance on it. That sh!t works, I tried it couple of times.

----------


## UberSteroids

> Tomorrow  I can't wait. Not sure how much I'll be able to do because it's my first time but I'll go heavy as possible!


Oh yeah, todays my shoulder day and I'm starting BB military press as well. I think I'll start off with barbrell only for warm up, than put some 25s on each side, than some 35s and see how that goes.
I don't want fuk anything up.

----------


## audis4

> Hey i didn't say i don't like 'em  
> 
> 
> 
> But yes.. that's my reason for not including 'em offseason.
> 
> They're just that.. a supplemental exercise imo.
> 
> I toss 'em in during contest prep solely.


Ok, I'll use them only as a supplementary exercise then  :Wink/Grin:  thanks Nark!

----------


## audis4

> Oh yeah, todays my shoulder day and I'm starting BB military press as well. I think I'll start off with barbrell only for warm up, than put some 25s on each side, than some 35s and see how that goes.
> I don't want fuk anything up.


sounds good bro  :Thumps Up:  I'll let you know what I hit

----------


## audis4

Friday December 29, 2006

Shoulders

FUK!! I wanted to do the longbar military press but everyone was on them and I was PISSED!!! Next week I guess  :Frown: 
Military press:
Warmup with 75'sX10
D-bells
100'sX8
100'sX8
110'sX5 80X7 65X5

Shrugs w/ longbar:
225X8
315X8
405X8
455X3
405X4
315X8
225X8

Flys w/ D-bells:
45X8
50X8
55X8

D-bell side raise:
30X8
35X8
40X7

Front raise weighted bar:
65X8
75X7
75X6

45min am cardio
30min PWO cardio

Ok workout session.

----------


## audis4

Saturday, December 30, 2006

OFF from weights/cardio
(going out of town today, was going to work legs but will hit them monday  :Smilie: )

----------


## italianplayboy09

> Friday December 29, 2006
> 
> Shoulders
> 
> FUK!! I wanted to do the longbar military press but everyone was on them and I was PISSED!!! Next week I guess 
> Military press:
> Warmup with 75'sX10
> D-bells
> 100'sX8
> ...


ahhh, damn i wanted to see what you thought about barbell compared to db.

----------


## audis4

Sunday December 31, 2006

OFF from lifting today, hitting it tomorrrow. Going back to college

45min am cardio

----------


## audis4

Monday January 01, 2007

The damn gym isn't open  :Frown:  Hitting it hard tomorrow!!

----------


## audis4

Tuesday, January 02, 2007
Back/lats/bi's

Deadlift:
225X8
315X6
405X4
475X1
365X5

Narrow grip rows:
205X8
225X8
250X6

Wide grip rows:
205X7
225X6
235X6

Lat pull down:
180X8
190X7
205X6

Hammer curls:
45X8
50X8
55X8
60X7
50X6

Longbar curls:
80X8
90X6
70X5
My bi's are so dead after hammers  :Frown: 

45min am cardio
Great workout overall!  :Smilie:

----------


## UberSteroids

> Tuesday, January 02, 2007
> Back/lats/bi's
> 
> Deadlift:
> 225X8
> 315X6
> 405X4
> 475X1
> 365X5
> ...


Damn, some heavy hammer lifts, I need to lift like that! 
475 x 1 It's my goal to hit this year, can't believe You just started deadlifts! Some strong back You got there Audis!
Very nice lifts! 
Keep it up brother! Don't let the small Uber catch You!  :Big Grin:

----------


## audis4

hahaah dude your biceps are MUCH bigger than mine. Not sure how I can hammer as much as I do with such small biceps  :LOL: 

You'll be past me in no time  :Thumps Up:  Time to hit the gym this afternoon. I'm thinking chest/tri's

----------


## UberSteroids

> hahaah dude your biceps are MUCH bigger than mine. Not sure how I can hammer as much as I do with such small biceps 
> 
> You'll be past me in no time  Time to hit the gym this afternoon. I'm thinking chest/tri's


Yeah that should give You enough motivation for whole 2007! Because I am after You, and not even thinking about stopping! 
Thanks!
Now, rip that muscle apart Audis!!!

----------


## audis4

Chest/Tri's

Flat bench d-bells:
70X12 (warmup)
110'sX8
120'sX7
120'sX6

Incline d-bell bench:
95'sX8
100'sX8
100'sX7

Incline flys d-bells:
50X8
60X8
70X8

Triceps

Tricep rope pull down
80X8
90X8
100X8

Behind the head press for triceps (one d-bell)
95X8
95X8
95X8

3 sets Dips (weighted):
10 reps 25lbs plate + BW 
10 reps 35lbs plate
8 reps 45lbs plate

Great workout!

Am cardio for 45 min
PWO cardio 30 min.

----------


## UberSteroids

120s x 7 man.. nice job!

----------


## audis4

> 120s x 7 man.. nice job!


Thanks bro! Trying me best. I'm going to be feeling my chest/tri's tomorrow I know!  :LOL:

----------


## UberSteroids

Oh yea, I bet You will haha.
Same here, when I workout my chest and tris, next day, when I try to get up and since I sleep on my stomach, I just can't because my tris just freezes half way up, it's so beat up hahaha. At least I know I did a good workout!

----------


## audis4

Thursday, December 04, 2006

Legs

Leg press:
500X10
800X9
1000X7

Squat:
135X10
225X8
315X7
365X3
135X10

Leg extension:
25X10
50X8
70X8

Lying Leg Curls:
50X8
90X8
110X8

Calf raises:
180 (added on to 400lbs plates making a total of 580lbs)X10
625X10
670X10

45min am cardio

Great workout, my legs are DEAD!!

----------


## chest6

400lb plates?

----------


## audis4

> 400lb plates?


well its the entire stack that equals 400lbs then I added on 2 45lbs plates then 3 45's then 4 45's etc. sorry that was confusing.

----------


## UberSteroids

> Thursday, December 04, 2006
> 
> Legs
> 
> Leg press:
> 500X10
> 800X9
> 1kX7
> 
> Great workout, my legs are DEAD!!


You guys are killing me! 1k x 7 haha! 
Nice job Audis!
Which leg press machine do YOu use ?
The one I use kind of makes me sit almost upside down. Is that the one You use ?

----------


## audis4

> You guys are killing me! 1k x 7 haha! 
> Nice job Audis!
> Which leg press machine do YOu use ?
> The one I use kind of makes me sit almost upside down. Is that the one You use ?


thanks dude, my personal best is a couple pages back, I think I got something like 1,245lbs for 3?

I sit at an incline with feet about 8 inches apart and bring knees to chest. I can take a pic next time if you want to see what the leg press looks like. I'm weak on squats, need to beef those up  :Smilie:

----------


## UberSteroids

Yeah Im not a squatter (maybe because I never did it  :Hmmmm:  ) haha.
Anyways I am going to start squat first leg workout which will be in about 2 days. See how that goes. 
It would be cool if You had a photo of the machine Youre using. 
Thanks!

----------


## audis4

> Yeah Im not a squatter (maybe because I never did it  ) haha.
> Anyways I am going to start squat first leg workout which will be in about 2 days. See how that goes. 
> It would be cool if You had a photo of the machine Youre using. 
> Thanks!


you got it, i'll try to remember to take my camera  :Wink/Grin:  

squatting will definitely help your deadlifts as well which is always a good thing for me  :Smilie: 
Be prepared not to walk for a couple days  :LOL:  I did legs yesterday and woke up to do cardio and was like righttttt, going back to bed...could barely walk to the toilet to piss  :LOL:

----------


## UberSteroids

> Be prepared not to walk for a couple days  I did legs yesterday and woke up to do cardio and was like righttttt, going back to bed...could barely walk to the toilet to piss


Haha!  :LOL:

----------


## audis4

Friday, December 05, 2006

Shoulder/bi's

Military press with longbar (finally!!) <---I know, not heavy but it's my first time with the longbar  :Smilie: 
135X8
185X7
205X5

Shrugs w/ longbar:
225X8
315X8
405X8
495X3

Flys w/ D-bells:
45X8
50X8
55X8

D-bell side raise:
30X8
35X8
40X7

Front raise weighted bar:
60X8
70X6
80X6

Not sure what its called but you grip the bar and bring your fists to your chin working shoulders.
100X8
110X8
110X7

2 bicep workouts with 5 5lbs plates on each side do five reps, removing 5 lbs. every time.

No cardio, forgot my heart rate monitor (and my legs are sore as shit!!) and camera (sorry uber).

Great workout session!

----------


## italianplayboy09

doing long bar for your first time thats pretty good weight man. so what did you think? do you prefer the long bar or dbs?

----------


## audis4

> doing long bar for your first time thats pretty good weight man. so what did you think? do you prefer the long bar or dbs?


I like them both, definitely going to have to get use to the longbar. I think I'll alternate every week and see if I keep building  :Smilie:

----------


## UberSteroids

Low ? You call 205 military press low ? I bet You all I'm gonna do is barbell with 45lb plate on each side, yup 135, ok MAYBE 155.
Thats a powerfull lift man. Good job.

----------


## audis4

> Low ? You call 205 military press low ? I bet You all I'm gonna do is barbell with 45lb plate on each side, yup 135, ok MAYBE 155.
> Thats a powerfull lift man. Good job.


 :LOL:  thanks dude! Hopefully next week will be 2 plates  :Smilie:

----------


## audis4

Saturday, January 06, 2007

OFF

45min am cardio

----------


## audis4

Sunday, January 07, 2006

OFF

Carb load day

No cardio (woke up with a hot chick in my bed  :LOL: )

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

nice numbers my friend ... impressive ... keep up the hard work

----------


## audis4

> nice numbers my friend ... impressive ... keep up the hard work


Thanks storm! Time to hit up another hard week starting tomorrow!

----------


## audis4

Monday, January 08, 2006

back/lats/bi's

Deadlift:
225X8
315X6
495X1 needed a slight budge to lock out
405X6

Narrow grip pulls:
205X8
225X8
235X8

Wide grip pulls:
205X8
225X7
235X6

Lat pull down:
190X8
205X6
225X4

Hammer curls
50X8
55X8
65X6

longbar curls
65X8
85X8
95X5

Double bicep curl (standing, ropes)
30X8
40X8
45X6

45min am cardio
30min PWO cardio

Excellent workout today!

----------


## *Narkissos*

> thanks dude, my personal best is a couple pages back, I think I got something like 1,245lbs for 3?
> 
> I sit at an incline with feet about 8 inches apart and bring knees to chest. *I can take a pic next time if you want to see what the leg press looks like*. I'm weak on squats, need to beef those up


I'd like that.  :Smilie:

----------


## audis4

> I'd like that.


you got it nark. ill bring my camera tomorrow

----------


## audis4

Tuesday, January 09, 2007

Chest/tri's

Flat bench d-bells:
warmup w/ 70's for 10
110'sX8
120'sX8
120'sX6

Incline d-bell bench:
100'sX8
110'sX8
110'sX8

Rope flys (weird #'red plates)
40lbsX8
50lbsX8
55lbsX6

Triceps

close grip bench:
135X8
155X6
175X3

Dips:
3 sets of 8
BW+45lbs
BW+55lbs
BW+65lbs

Triceps and chest are DEAD!! 

45min am cardio
30min PWO cardio

Great workout  :Wink:

----------


## UberSteroids

Damn Audis, You are like a walking powerplant. 
As usual great lifts.. 
120s  :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## audis4

> Damn Audis, You are like a walking powerplant. 
> As usual great lifts.. 
> 120s


 :LOL:  
no dude, no where near how big i want to be  :Wink/Grin:  thanks for the compliment though  :Wink:

----------


## UberSteroids

Hehe, same here, plenty of iron to throw over the shoulders before we get there, but hell, what else we're gonna do ? Bitch about it ? hahaha
Man I am like one full year of heavy lifting behind You, ok maybe a year and a half! So it's all good  :Big Grin:

----------


## audis4

Wednesday, January 10, 2007

OFF from weights and cardio

----------


## audis4

Thursday, January 11, 2007

Legs/bi's

Leg press:
500X10
800X9
1100X5

Squat:
135X10
225X8
315X7
365X5
225X10
(squats will be going up next week  :Wink: )

Leg extension:
70X8
120X8
140X8

Lying Leg Curls:
90X8
110X6
130X4

Calf raises:
270 (added on to 400lbs stack making a total of 670lbs)X12
760X12
850X12

Hammer curls:
50X8
55X8
60X7
65X5

long bar curls:
80X8
90X6
90X4

45min am cardio

Weighing in at 227lbs. My stomach is becoming much more flat and will start cutting on January 20th. Right now cals are right around 3,100 (little under maintenance).

----------


## JohnboyF

MY god audis 1100 on leg press nice work brother....

Jan 25 is ur **ay so we get pics man! 

 :Thumps Up:

----------


## audis4

> MY god audis 1100 on leg press nice work brother....
> 
> Jan 25 is ur **ay so we get pics man!


 :LOL:  thanks fez!
Nark: I'll bring my camera next back day to take a pic of the leg press and I'm going to take a pic of me deadlifting 500  :Wink: 
I'm thinner than in my previous pics but I might wait until after 2-3 weeks of cutting but I'll see  :Smilie:

----------


## chest6

deadliftin 500...dammit ur catchin me. Back needs to heallll

----------


## audis4

> deadliftin 500...dammit ur catchin me. Back needs to heallll


I got 495 monday with a slight tap up and was able to lock out. Hopefully I can do 495-500 by myself next week or the week after  :Wink:

----------


## UberSteroids

1100, damn. I could use some of that, same with incline 100s. Bah
Hell of a leg workout!
Outstanding job Audis.

----------


## audis4

> 1100, damn. I could use some of that, same with incline 100s. Bah
> Hell of a leg workout!
> Outstanding job Audis.


Thanks bro  :Thumps Up: 
I've really been trying to hit it hard  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## *Narkissos*

where's my gatdamned video?  :Big Grin:

----------


## chest6

Yeah..mine too!  :Frown:

----------


## audis4

Coming shortly  :Wink: 

Its so hard remembering to bring my camera  :LOL:  I'll record my deadlift monday, bench tuesday and whatever else you guys want to see  :Wink:

----------


## UberSteroids

You know what I wanna see, some of those hammers and incline dbs.
 :Big Grin:

----------


## audis4

> You know what I wanna see, some of those hammers and incline dbs.


I'll post a slew of videos just for you guys  :Wink:

----------


## audis4

Friday, January 12, 2007

Military press:
Warmup with 75'sX10
D-bells
95'sX8
100'sX8
110'sX6

Shrugs w/ longbar behind the back:
225X8
315X8
405X8
455X6

Flys w/ D-bells:
45X8
50X8
55X8

D-bell side raise:
30X8
32.5X8
35X8

Front raise weighted bar:
60X8
70X8
80X7

No cardio, got one hour of sleep last night  :Frown: 
Good workout

----------


## chest6

lol u matched my shrug and u got me beat for now on shoulder press

 :Frown: 

 :LOL:

----------


## audis4

> lol u matched my shrug and u got me beat for now on shoulder press


well don't you have an injury? regardless, we kick ass  :LOL:

----------


## chest6

yeah..see my log. Im depressed now  :Frown:

----------


## audis4

Saturday, January 13, 2007 

OFF

----------


## audis4

Sunday, January 14, 2007

OFF

----------


## UberSteroids

No Audis, no day off, today is my B-day, You need to drink for me  :Big Grin:

----------


## audis4

> No Audis, no day off, today is my B-day, You need to drink for me


 :LOL:  
Happy late birthday bro! I'll be drinking on mine  :7up:

----------


## audis4

Monday, January 15, 2007

Back/lats/bi's

Deadlift:
225X8
315X6
405X4
455X2
500....got it 3/4 of the way up but my hands slipped (no chalk or gloves) and couldn't lock out  :Frown:  Fvck I was going to post pics too...I will when I lock out 500....fvck!

Narrow grip rows:
225X8
235X6
250X5

Wide grip rows:
225X8
235X6
250X6

Lat pull down:
190X8
205X6
225X4

Hammer curls:
55X8
60X8
65X6
70X4

Longbar curls:
65X8
75X8
85X7
Bi's are toast...didn't want to lose form on the longbar hence the lower weight.

45min am cardio

Fine workout...pissed about my damn hand 'slippage'

----------


## audis4

Tuesday, January 16, 2007

Flat bench d-bells:
70X12 (warmup)
110'sX8
120'sX7
120'sX6

Incline d-bell bench:
100'sX8
110'sX6
120'sX4

Incline flys d-bells:
60X8
65X8
70X8

Triceps

Tricep rope pull down
80X8
90X8
100X8

Behind the head press for triceps (one d-bell)
100X8
100X8
100X7

3 sets Dips (weighted):
8 reps 45lbs + BW 
8 reps 70lbs 
6 reps 80lbs

Great workout!

Am cardio for 45 min

----------


## chest6

i envy you and being able to do deadlifts  :Frown: 


lol but seriously start using some chalk Im sure you can pull much more than 500 with it

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

You're a strong dude bro ... keep it up

----------


## audis4

Thanks a lot guys!

My back is saying, "fvck you alex!!" damn, that was heavy haha

My chalk/belt etc. should be here this week, then my mom will ship it down to me  :Smilie:

----------


## chest6

good..when u get it i expect a 515 deadlift

----------


## audis4

sounds good, I'll pull my best! Shit, still feeling my back after deads...hurts like a bitch!

----------


## audis4

Wednesday, January 17, 2007

OFF from weights and cardio

----------


## audis4

Thursday, January 18, 2007

Legs

Leg press:
600X8
900X7
1100X5

Squat:
225X8
315X7
365X5
385X3
225X8

Leg extension:
45X8
140X8
190X6

Lying Leg Curls:
90X8
140X4
90X8 (lol my hammys hurt  :Frown: )

Calf raises:
180 (added on to 400lbs plates making a total of 580lbs)X10
625X10
670X10

Started am cardio but my ankle is fvcked up...am cardio tomorrow

----------


## chest6

Why always leg press first? I thought you said you were gonna start hitting squats first?

And on the leg press...are you adding on the weight of the sled? If so..how much weight is that?

----------


## audis4

> Why always leg press first? I thought you said you were gonna start hitting squats first?
> 
> And on the leg press...are you adding on the weight of the sled? If so..how much weight is that?


No, I do squats first, I just copy and paste my old workout from another page. I always start with squats...just how I type it out, not sure why. No, not couting the sled. I'm not even sure how much that thing weighs.

----------


## chest6

Ya me neither I just wanted to see if you were adding 25s and 10s rather than just keepin plates on there

----------


## UberSteroids

1100x5
That cracks me up... lots of damn weight man!
Nice squat as well!
Keep going Audis, plenty of weight to be moved!

----------


## audis4

> Ya me neither I just wanted to see if you were adding 25s and 10s rather than just keepin plates on there


ya, trying to go up slowly every week  :Wink/Grin:  gotta get to where your at! :AaGreen22:

----------


## audis4

> 1100x5
> That cracks me up... lots of damn weight man!
> Nice squat as well!
> Keep going Audis, plenty of weight to be moved!


 :LOL:  
thanks bro...tryin to kill the ol legs!

----------


## audis4

Friday, January 19, 2007

Shoulders/bi's

Military press w/ longbar sitting
135X8
185X6
205X2
...to finish off, I did standing press with longbar
135X8
155X8
(I liked standing much more...feels more controlled)

Shrugs w/ longbar behind the back:
225X8
315X8
405X8
500X6

Flys w/ D-bells:
45X8
50X8
55X8

D-bell side raise:
30X8
35X8
40X6

Front raise weighted bar:
80X8
80X7
80X6

Hammer curls
55X8
60X8
65X6

bar curls
70X8
80X8
80X7

finished off with 30min PWO cardio
Great session...I was dead tired but hit it hard!

----------


## audis4

Saturday, January 20, 2007

OFF from weights and cardio

I started cal cycling and I'm only around 450 cals below maintenance on workout days and drop it to 600 on off days. It will take a little longer for me to lose the fat I want to get rid of but I hope to keep my hard earned muscle  :Wink:

----------


## audis4

Sunday, January 21, 2007

OFF

----------


## chest6

> Friday, January 19, 2007
> 
> Shoulders/bi's
> 
> Military press w/ longbar sitting
> 135X8
> 185X6
> 205X2
> ...to finish off, I did standing press with longbar
> ...


random chest exercise??

----------


## audis4

> random chest exercise??


shit, scratch that, not sure how that got in there  :LOL:

----------


## UberSteroids

Nice session audis.
Yeah, I agree on the standing militry press, sitting feels like my lower back is going to break in a minute. Can't keep tight form as I can while standing.

----------


## audis4

Monday, January 22, 2007

Back/lats/bi's

Deadlift:
225X8
315X8
365X6
....still feeling my lower back from that 500lbs dead from last week. Think I will forgo deads next week to take a break.

Narrow grip rows:
220X8
235X7
250X6

Wide grip rows:
220X8
235X7
250X5

Lat pull down:
205X6
220X5
235X4

Hammer curls:
55X8
60X8
65X7

Longbar curls:
65X8
85X8
95X6

30 min PWO cardio
Good workout session other than my lower back feeling tight as hell.

----------


## audis4

Tuesday, January 23, 2007

Chest/Tri's

Flat bench d-bells:
70X12 (warmup)
110'sX8
120'sX7
120'sX6

Incline d-bell bench:
95'sX8
100'sX8
100'sX7

Incline flys d-bells:
55X8
60X8
70X7

Triceps

Tricep rope pull down (diff. machine that I normally use)
80X8
90X8
80X8

Behind the head press for triceps (one d-bell)
95X8
100X7
100X7

3 sets Dips (weighted):
60lbsX7
65lbsX6
70lbsX5

30 min am cardio
30 min PWO cardio

Workout was good...felt really shakey between sets which is weird.

----------


## audis4

Wednesday, January 24, 2007

OFF

----------


## UberSteroids

> Wednesday, January 24, 2007
> 
> OFF


Go Audis Go!! 
I can see You grow from here!

 :Big Grin:

----------


## audis4

> Go Audis Go!! 
> I can see You grow from here!


 :LOL:  
Thanks bro...I better grow  :7up:

----------


## UberSteroids

Haha, You are man! 
With the amounts of weight You're lifting there is no other way!
Freaking walking powerplant!

You should come up with a new product, called "Audis Power caps".
Directions:
Take 1 capsule 20 minutes before workout, You will get Audis' energy boos for about 45 minutes, enought to do Your full workout.

Sh!t... I'd buy it, I could use some of that power, thing is, I would probably break down and my arms would fall off after the pills stop working  :LOL:  

 :1laugh:

----------


## audis4

> Haha, You are man! 
> With the amounts of weight You're lifting there is no other way!
> Freaking walking powerplant!
> 
> You should come up with a new product, called "Audis Power caps".
> Directions:
> Take 1 capsule 20 minutes before workout, You will get Audis' energy boos for about 45 minutes, enought to do Your full workout.
> 
> Sh!t... I'd buy it, I could use some of that power, thing is, I would probably break down and my arms would fall off after the pills stop working


 :LOL:  
appreciate the compliment but I don't have shit against most the guys on here! I just gotta keep hitting it hard. I need to get big  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## UberSteroids

Wake up Audis! It's been a week! 
You better have some good lifts to post up!  :Frown:  
Don't worry, Nark is getting flamed too  :Big Grin:

----------


## audis4

Monday, January 29, 2007

Back/lats/bi's

No deadlifts this week...will hit deads hard next week (just got my chalk/weight belt  :Wink: )

Narrow grip rows:
235X8
250X8
265X7

Wide grip rows:
220X8
235X8
250X7

Lat pull down:
205X7
220X6
220X5

Hammer curls:
60X8
65X7
70X6

Longbar curls:
65X8
95X6
105X4

30 min PWO cardio

Great workout session...feeling an awesome pump and felt damn powerful!

----------


## audis4

> Wake up Audis! It's been a week! 
> You better have some good lifts to post up!  
> Don't worry, Nark is getting flamed too


 :LOL: 

dude, thursday was my 21st b-day.....the bartender said I had 26-30 shots in 1.5 hours  :Jawdrop:  my girlfriend drove me home and haven't been on all weekend to post  :Icon Pissedoff:

----------


## UberSteroids

> Monday, January 29, 2007
> 
> Hammer curls:
> 60X8
> 65X7
> 70X6
> 
> Longbar curls:
> 65X8
> ...


Damn, no kidding!

----------


## audis4

Tuesday, January 30, 2007

Chest/Tri's

Flat bench d-bells:
70X12 (warmup)
120'sX8
120'sX7
120'sX6

Incline d-bell bench:
100'sX8
110'sX6
110'sX5

Flat flys d-bells:
60X8
65X8
70X7

Triceps

Tricep rope pull down (diff. machine that I normally use)
90X8
100X8
110X7

Behind the head press for triceps (one d-bell)
100X8
100X8
100X7

3 sets Dips (weighted):
65lbsX8
65lbsX7
65lbsX8

30 min PWO cardio

Great chest day!

----------


## UberSteroids

> Tuesday, January 30, 2007
> 
> Chest/Tri's
> 
> Flat bench d-bells:
> 70X12 (warmup)
> 120'sX8
> 120'sX7
> 120'sX6
> ...


Very nice lifts. 
BW + 65, man.... with Your body weight, that is pretty impressive if You ask me.

So on the Dips, how do You do it ? Are You trying to focus on the chest or more on the triceps, because I try to hit the chest more than triceps by leaning with the chest forward.

----------


## audis4

> Very nice lifts. 
> BW + 65, man.... with Your body weight, that is pretty impressive if You ask me.
> 
> So on the Dips, how do You do it ? Are You trying to focus on the chest or more on the triceps, because I try to hit the chest more than triceps by leaning with the chest forward.


Thanks a lot, ya I'm pulling about 300lbs  :LOL:  

I tend to lean forward to hit my chest/tris....really gets 'em good!

----------


## audis4

Wednesday, January 31, 2007

OFF

----------


## audis4

Thursday, February 01, 2007

Legs

Squat:
225X10
315X8
405X7
435X6 (4 were deep, 2 not so deep)

Leg press:
600X10
900X8
1200X6

Leg extension:
100X10
135X10
200X8

Calf raises:
first 2 sets, high reps (12-13 reps) with the entire stack (400lbs + 2 total 45lbs
plates)
last 2 sets slow and controlled (2-3 seconds up, 4-5seconds down with 400lbs + 4 total 45lbs plates) 

30min PWO cardio

awesome workout session...felt hella pumped!!

----------


## audis4

1,200lbs leg press for 6 reps

photo taken feb. 01, 2007

----------


## audis4

435lbs squat for 6 reps (4 deep)

----------


## audis4

455lbs dead for 2 reps...and yes, I locked it out but my friend sucks at taking pics  :LOL: 

2 weeks ago I got 500 for 1 rep with no chalk/gloves. Hopefully I'll be over 500 on monday  :Wink: 

photo taken Jan. 23, 2007

...I like the look on my face  :LOL:

----------


## chest6

Very nice..Im addin 1120 on the leg press....? Im guessing there are 4 100lb plates and 8 45's on each side? I wish I had a leg press machine like that  :Frown: 

Is the squat pic at the bottom of the movement?

----------


## audis4

> Very nice..Im addin 1120 on the leg press....? Im guessing there are 4 100lb plates and 8 45's on each side? I wish I had a leg press machine like that 
> 
> Is the squat pic at the bottom of the movement?


yes, you are correct about the leg press

not sure about the squats, the camera is slow, I should take a video to really see. I'm guessing it's pretty close to the bottom.

----------


## UberSteroids

Nice man! Nice!

I see that You got the same leg press machine as on my gym!

Good lifts brother!
Thanks for the photos!

----------


## audis4

> Nice man! Nice!
> 
> I see that You got the same leg press machine as on my gym!
> 
> Good lifts brother!
> Thanks for the photos!


Thanks a lot bro! means a lot! Let's get huge!!

----------


## audis4

Friday, February 02, 2007

Shoulders/bi's

Military press w/ longbar standing
135X8
175X6
185X5

Shrugs w/ longbar behind the back:
225X8
315X8
405X8
525X3

Flys w/ D-bells:
45X8
55X8
65X6

longbar push to chin (no idea what this is called)
95X8
115X8
135X6

Hammer curls
60X8
65X8
70X6

curls with 5 5lbs weights on each side:
5 reps then subtract 5lbs.

finished off with 30min PWO cardio

Great workout....my legs are dead from yesterday  :Smilie:

----------


## chest6

> Friday, February 02, 2007
> 
> Shoulders/bi's
> 
> Military press w/ longbar standing
> 135X8
> 175X6
> 185X5
> 
> ...


I think you mean side laterals  :Smilie:

----------


## audis4

> I think you mean side laterals


ya, I guess flys are for chest  :LOL: 
I suck with the names of exercises

----------


## chest6

its coo...I was confused last week with the one chest movement..now I nkow wut u meant to say  :Smilie: 

side laterals...lateral raises..whichever

----------


## JohnboyF

Impressive snaps audis... 

also on ur squats audis i noticed your foot placment is pretty close.. means u got some strong hamms.. good stuff man.. i need to go alot further than that... 

Also ur upper body is alot leaner bro.. nice 

Also if i can give u feedback.. i think ur calves are a bit behind, when i looked on squat pic and deads pic they are lagging a bit.. i could be wrong

----------


## audis4

> Impressive snaps audis... 
> 
> also on ur squats audis i noticed your foot placment is pretty close.. means u got some strong hamms.. good stuff man.. i need to go alot further than that... 
> 
> Also ur upper body is alot leaner bro.. nice 
> 
> Also if i can give u feedback.. i think ur calves are a bit behind, when i looked on squat pic and deads pic they are lagging a bit.. i could be wrong


Thanks a lot bro! I'll post better pics of my legs/calves. They aren't as big as yours but I'll see what I can come up with. Thanks for the compliments, means a lot! I need to keep truckin and get hella lean!

----------


## UberSteroids

Man on that deadlift photo, I am just thinking if I did that, how the F could I keep that bar without straps.. I mean I am at 300s and its pretty damn hard! 
You could squeeze someones head out of the neck with that grip!
Very good! 
And Yeah, You do look lean man! I agree on that.
How is the cardio comming along ?  :Big Grin:  Looks like You keep it up good! I'm jealous!

----------


## audis4

> Man on that deadlift photo, I am just thinking if I did that, how the F could I keep that bar without straps.. I mean I am at 300s and its pretty damn hard! 
> You could squeeze someones head out of the neck with that grip!
> Very good! 
> And Yeah, You do look lean man! I agree on that.
> How is the cardio comming along ?  Looks like You keep it up good! I'm jealous!


 :LOL:  Thanks man! I've only been doing deads since Novemeber? something like that. 
I'm going to use chalk on monday and see if I can get more than my 500 max  :Wink: 
cardio is going fine. I have been doing it 4-5days/week PWO only for 30 min. I'm trying to lose BF as slow as possible and hold on to my muscle. Will start a very very lean lean bulk june 1 and I can't wait! My goal is to be at 10% or under by June 1.

----------


## audis4

Saturday, February 03, 2007

OFF

----------


## UberSteroids

Oh man, %10 or below that's some low bf  :Big Grin:  You'll be looking like a diamond!  :LOL:  

I got all February and Match to bulk, than April starting strict cutting down till I get down to 11%-12%, than very lean/clean bulk and try to maintaing that bf till October when I plan on doing my 12 week cycle. 
Man if everything goes well and with the plan, I should be looking pretty damn good by Feb 2008  :Big Grin: 
Let's get it on! Gotta get huge Audis!

----------


## audis4

> Oh man, %10 or below that's some low bf  You'll be looking like a diamond!  
> 
> I got all February and Match to bulk, than April starting strict cutting down till I get down to 11%-12%, than very lean/clean bulk and try to maintaing that bf till October when I plan on doing my 12 week cycle. 
> Man if everything goes well and with the plan, I should be looking pretty damn good by Feb 2008 
> Let's get it on! Gotta get huge Audis!


ya, I want really low BF!!
That's the spirit bro, get huge!!!!! I'm going to post pics before I start my cycle...probly end of may  :Wink:

----------


## UberSteroids

> ya, I want really low BF!!
> That's the spirit bro, get huge!!!!! I'm going to post pics before I start my cycle...probly end of may


Nice! 
Well it is comming, very soon! May will come in no time! Wont even realize it, I bet You're excited just by thinking about it! 
You're gonna be crazy Audis haha! Close to 300 or something like that  :LOL:  
That is some heavy dude!

What do You want to take ?

----------


## chest6

close to 300? Ah what r u now audis

----------


## audis4

> close to 300? Ah what r u now audis


300? maybe in the next few cycles  :Wink/Grin:  

I'm 230 right now. I hope to get up to 255-260 by the end of my second cycle. uber, if your interested, I'll pm you my 2nd cycle.

----------


## chest6

30lbs in one cycle? ahh

whats ur bodyfat now

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

He's growing up so fast *tear*



 :AaGreen22:  


Just saw this log  :LOL:  
Nice lifts man, I'll be looking at this for now on. :7up:  
Audis PM me your next cycle, I'm curious.

----------


## audis4

> He's growing up so fast *tear*
> 
> 
> 
>  
> 
> 
> Just saw this log  
> Nice lifts man, I'll be looking at this for now on. 
> Audis PM me your next cycle, I'm curious.


thanks bro, trying me best  :Wink/Grin:  
alright, pm sent

----------


## audis4

> 30lbs in one cycle? ahh
> 
> whats ur bodyfat now


I'm not sure haven't measured it.

I'm 230lbs would guess around 13%?

----------


## audis4

Sunday, February 04, 2007

OFF

----------


## audis4

Updated measurements as of 02.04.'07

**measured cold
Chest: 47"
Waist: 32" jeans
Quads: 24 3/4" (measured half way up my thigh)
Calf: 17"
Forearm: 12.5" (measured half way up)
Biceps: 16" not flexed(omg, pathetic!!)
Neck: 17 1/4"

----------


## UberSteroids

> Updated measurements as of 02.04.'07
> 
> **measured cold
> Chest: 47"
> Waist: 32" jeans
> Quads: 24 3/4" (measured half way up my thigh)
> Calf: 17"
> Forearm: 12.5" (measured half way up)
> Biceps: 16" not flexed(omg, pathetic!!)Neck: 17 1/4"


16" not flexed is pathetic?  :Hmmmm:  
Thats not bad at all.

Audis, pm me Your cycle brother. Let me take a look.  :Big Grin: 
Thanks!

----------


## audis4

> 16" not flexed is pathetic?  
> Thats not bad at all.
> 
> Audis, pm me Your cycle brother. Let me take a look. 
> Thanks!


I want bigger  :AaGreen22:  

pm sent bro

I'll take pics of my flat/incline and hammer curls next week  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## UberSteroids

Nice! Can't wait to see that!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## audis4

Monday, February 05, 2007

Back/lats/bi's

Deadlift:
225X8
315X8
405X5
505X1 (first time using chalk....was able to hold the bar for about 8 seconds)

Narrow grip rows:
250X8
265X6
280X5

Wide grip rows:
235X8
250X6
265X4

Lat pulls w/ dbell:
120X8
120X8
120X8

Hammer curls:
55X8
65X8
65X6 (went a bit slower rather than jumping to 70's)

Machine curls:
55X8
65X8
75X6 (entire stack)

30 min PWO cardio

Awesome workout session. Loving the chalk and will hope to hit 520lbs deads next monday  :Smilie:

----------


## chest6

Yep...good thing you discovered chalk..it is almighty

until i can dead again..I will deadlift through you..lmao  :LOL:

----------


## audis4

> Yep...good thing you discovered chalk..it is almighty
> 
> until i can dead again..I will deadlift through you..lmao


YES!! chalk is king for sure, love it!

 :LOL:  sounds good man! When do you think you will be able to dead again?

----------


## UberSteroids

Holy..... 505 deads :Bowdown:  

Amazing session!

I added 10lb to deads today  :Big Grin:  and still beat my last time rep by two..  :Wink: 

I guess that calorie increase helps instantly.. Yesterday I had 365 carbs in!

----------


## UpstateTank

hottdamn 505...congrats audi

btw great progress you've made bro...cant wait to see your updated pics when you're through cutting!

----------


## chest6

> YES!! chalk is king for sure, love it!
> 
>  sounds good man! When do you think you will be able to dead again?


I love chalk mmm

Hmm..really dont know. Backs been hurting since thanksgiving...maybe 2 weeks?

----------


## audis4

Thanks a lot for the responses guys...means a lot!

That's not cool chest! hopefully it heals for good soon!

----------


## italianplayboy09

> Friday, February 02, 2007
> 
> Shoulders/bi's
> 
> *Military press w/ longbar standing*
> 135X8
> 175X6
> 185X5
> 
> ...


how come youre doing the militaries standing? i heard you can mess up your back doing them like that

----------


## audis4

> how come youre doing the militaries standing? i heard you can mess up your back doing them like that


I mix it up...for the past 2-3 weeks I have been doing them standing just for change I guess. I wear a belt so not really concerned about the back. Hopefully I'll throw 200 over my head on friday  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## audis4

Tuesday, February 06, 2007

Chest/Tri's

Flat bench d-bells:
70X10 (warmup)
120'sX9
120'sX7
120'sX6

Incline d-bell bench:
100'sX8
110'sX7
110'sX6

Cable flys (weird #'rd weights):
45X8
50X8
55X8

Triceps

Tricep rope pull down (diff. machine that I normally use)
90X8
100X8
110X6

3 sets Dips (weighted):
65lbsX8
65lbsX7
65lbsX6

Great session

30min PWO cardio

----------


## UberSteroids

You have a really strong chest Audis.. 110s on incline AFTER the flad 120s d-bells.

Do You ever switch it up with BB bench?

BTW. Found a source  :Wink:  Out of a state old friend  :Big Grin: 
Nice!

----------


## audis4

Thanks man, still not where I want it.

no, I never use BB anymore...feel the d-bells work much more effectively

Good deal, hope he's a good one  :Smilie:

----------


## UberSteroids

Oh yea, I didn't see him for almost 2 years, guy is HUGE! But as soon as I'll get the test I'll post up some photos for "inspection". I mean I trust the guy, I'll post up to show what I got.

Do You hard times with loosing weight? Or not really?

----------


## chest6

bah. Uber when u startin a cycle?  :Frown:

----------


## UberSteroids

> bah. Uber when u startin a cycle?


September 1st Saturday 2007

Why sad face brother? What's wrong?

----------


## audis4

> Oh yea, I didn't see him for almost 2 years, guy is HUGE! But as soon as I'll get the test I'll post up some photos for "inspection". I mean I trust the guy, I'll post up to show what I got.
> 
> Do You hard times with loosing weight? Or not really?


oh good deal, bet ya can't wait!!
ya, I have to eat really really clean and my diet has to be spot on....it sucks!!

----------


## UberSteroids

Well You are doing something right because You are cutting right now and still lifting these heavy weights. So if you can do all this and consistantly loose weight than this is a really good diet/workout plan.

Keep it up brother!

----------


## audis4

> Well You are doing something right because You are cutting right now and still lifting these heavy weights. So if you can do all this and consistantly loose weight than this is a really good diet/workout plan.
> 
> Keep it up brother!


hopefully my diet is good enough so I can keep losing fat and going up in weights  :Smilie:  I'm losing slowly but I have till around May until I lean bulk  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## chest6

> September 1st Saturday 2007
> 
> Why sad face brother? What's wrong?


ill tell ya in ur thread......

----------


## audis4

Wednesday, February 07, 2007

OFF

----------


## audis4

Thursday, February 08, 2007

Legs

Squat:
225X8
315X8
405X7
455X3 (personal best)

Leg press:
600X10
900X8
1245X6

Leg extension:
90X10
140X8
230X6

Calf raises:
4 total sets with 2-3 45lbs plates on each side
3 seconds up and down for 8-10 reps

Great leg session...know i'll be feeling them tomorrow  :Frown: 

30min PWO cardio

----------


## chest6

455 for 3 is a good lift...good goin bud

----------


## audis4

> 455 for 3 is a good lift...good goin bud


Thanks chest! Trying to add weight every week  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## UberSteroids

> Thursday, February 08, 2007
> 
> Legs
> 
> Squat:
> 225X8
> 315X8
> 405X7
> 455X3 (personal best)
> ...


Damn...  :Hmmmm:  

Congrats on the personal best brother! Some powerfull lifts!

----------


## audis4

> Damn...  
> 
> Congrats on the personal best brother! Some powerfull lifts!


thanks a lot man!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## audis4

Friday, February 09, 2007

Shoulders/bi's

Military press w/ longbar standing
135X8
185X6
205X2

Shrugs w/ longbar:
225X10
315X10
405X8
500X6
600X4
...added weight and I just held the bar as long as possible.
690 for 8 seconds
780 for 5 seconds
800 for 4 seconds 
gawd, my hands/forearms are dying!!

lateral raise w/ D-bells:
50X8
55X8
60X8

hands in center of bar and shrug to shoulders:
90lbsX8
100X8
110X8

Hammer curls
60X8
65X8
70X6

...went right into bar curls:
80X8
80X8
60X6 <----ghey, but my arms/shoulders are toast!

finished off with 30min PWO cardio

killer session!

----------


## chest6

so on the 500 u added a 2.5lb weight? And 600 a 5 and a 2.5? 800lbs...with straps obviously? Howd u get it up?>

----------


## audis4

> so on the 500 u added a 2.5lb weight? And 600 a 5 and a 2.5? 800lbs...with straps obviously? Howd u get it up?>


uh, I guess so, it was actually a little over 600 I think.

It was in the cage and we had the safety sides up....I still had to do a partial dead to get that bitch up but F me that was heavy!! My hands are ripped up to hell. Just used a little chalk, no straps.

----------


## chest6

u held 800 with just chalk with a double overhand grip? My gawd..I'll have to try that

----------


## audis4

> u held 800 with just chalk with a double overhand grip? My gawd..I'll have to try that


ya, I not really sure what it works besides grip strength and forearm but it was killer!! My shoulders are diein today  :LOL:

----------


## JohnboyF

god damn strong men... (chest and Audis) my back just hurts read this log..

----------


## audis4

> god damn strong men... (chest and Audis) my back just hurts read this log..


 :LOL:  
Thanks fez....although, I really have nothing on chest  :Frown:  and most the guys on here but working my way there  :Smilie:

----------


## audis4

Saturday, February 10, 2007

OFF

----------


## audis4

Sunday, February 11, 2007

OFF

----------


## audis4

Monday, February 12, 2007

Back/lats/bi's

Deadlift:
135X8 (wanted a light warmup)
315X8
405X4
520X1 (locked out and held for app. 15 seconds) Personal best!!  :Wink/Grin:  I know I can pull more...hopefully next week I'll hit between 540-550. My back feels perfect!  :7up:  

Narrow grip rows:
265X8
280X6
315X4 (entire stack  :Smilie:  )

Wide grip rows:
235X8
250X6
250X5

Lat pull down:
220X8
235X6
235X5

Hammer curls:
60X8
65X8
75X6 <---holla!! no wack ass curling either...slow and steady  :Wink: 

Bar curls decreasing 1 5lbs weight every 4 reps:
6 5lbs plates on each side

30 min PWO cardio

----------


## *Narkissos*

^^ Ygpm  :Wink:

----------


## chest6

holy fvck audis...good lord

Crazy session...some serious weight being throw around. 75lb hammer curl? WTF?

----------


## audis4

> ^^ Ygpm


appreciate the PM Nark!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## audis4

> holy fvck audis...good lord
> 
> Crazy session...some serious weight being throw around. 75lb hammer curl? WTF?


 :LOL:  
Thanks a lot man! Just trying to catch up to you  :Smilie:

----------


## JohnboyF

Faiz* goes back to 25lb db curls

----------


## audis4

Tuesday, February 13, 2007

Chest/Tri's

Flat bench d-bells:
70X10 (warmup)
120'sX8
120'sX8
120'sX7

Incline d-bell bench:
100'sX8
110'sX7
120'sX4

Incline flys d-bells:
55X8
60X8
70X7

Triceps

Dips
3 sets w/ 65lbs d-bell
1st set, 8 reps
2nd set, 7 reps
3rd set, 5 reps

Close grip bench:
135X8
155X7
Negatives -->3 reps of 185

30 min PWO cardio

will start 45min PWO cardio @ the end of this week or beginning of next week.

Good session, chest/tris are fried!!

----------


## UberSteroids

> Tuesday, February 13, 2007
> 
> Chest/Tri's
> 
> Flat bench d-bells:
> 70X10 (warmup)
> 120'sX8
> 120'sX8
> 120'sX7


You decided not to do 9 reps on this one? Or was it positive failure?
Either way, You got first 2 sets even and gained extra rep on last set  :Big Grin: 
Nice lifiting there chief.. back/biceps day too.. Holy....

----------


## audis4

> You decided not to do 9 reps on this one? Or was it positive failure?
> Either way, You got first 2 sets even and gained extra rep on last set 
> Nice lifiting there chief.. back/biceps day too.. Holy....


first set was not failure, last two were. Really wanted to hit 120's on incline  :Smilie: 
Thanks a lot man!

----------


## audis4

Wednesday, February 14, 2007

OFF

43min am cardio

----------


## UberSteroids

What are You doing for cardio bro? Treadmil? Elliptical? Something else?

----------


## chest6

43 min  :LOL:  

you sound like me. I'll tell myself one hour..then get to 52 minutes and be like gawd i am so incredibly bored...I must stop.

----------


## Snrf

What I do is wait til theres something real good on TV that lasts an hour, then run while watching it....

never works, but I always hope.

nice pics btw Audis, you look bigger as you get leaner :Thumps Up: 


and i know im 2 weeks late in commenting, i was suspended

----------


## audis4

> What are You doing for cardio bro? Treadmil? Elliptical? Something else?


depends...
in the am, I don't want to drive to and from the gym so I run in place and listen to my music  :LOL: 

PWO, I either do elliptical (which is my fav) or bike. I have a brand new precor elliptical at my house at home which is awesome to use for the summer. Wake up and go straight to cardio  :Smilie:

----------


## audis4

> 43 min  
> 
> you sound like me. I'll tell myself one hour..then get to 52 minutes and be like gawd i am so incredibly bored...I must stop.


 :LOL: 
Ok, I was going for 45 min  :LOL:  but my ankles were killing me running in place. Throwing 230lbs on your ankles for 43 min is killer :Chairshot:  !!

----------


## audis4

> What I do is wait til theres something real good on TV that lasts an hour, then run while watching it....
> 
> never works, but I always hope.
> 
> nice pics btw Audis, you look bigger as you get leaner
> 
> 
> and i know im 2 weeks late in commenting, i was suspended


 :LOL:  I hear ya. Usually in the summer, I wake up right as orange county choppers starts....makes the time fly  :Smilie: 

Thanks a lot man! Trying to get lean with the help of nark and I B D!! They have helped so much and really appreciate it. Will be starting a lean bulk mid may (slightly over maintenance) and starting a cycle June 1  :Wink: 

Glad to see you back bro!  :Thumps Up:

----------


## chest6

> Ok, I was going for 45 min  but my ankles were killing me running in place. Throwing 230lbs on your ankles for 43 min is killer !!


when i was 260 mine started to hurt  :LOL: 

such a fatty

----------


## audis4

> when i was 260 mine started to hurt 
> 
> such a fatty


 :LOL: 
ya, it sucks...need to stick to the elliptical i guess  :Smilie:

----------


## audis4

Thursday, February 15, 2007

Legs

Squat:
225X10
315X8
405X8
475X2
315X8

Leg press:
700X10
1000X8
1300X5

Leg extension:
90X10
135X10
190X8

Calf raises:
1 set with 2 plates on each side + 400lbs stack
2 sets with 3 plates on each side +400lbs stack
...each set, done slow/controlled. 4-5 second count up/down for 8-10 reps

45min PWO cardio

Just upped my PWO cardio to 45min vs. 30 min. 

Killer workout today. Most I've ever squatted. Weren't quite ass to ground but they were fairly deep.

----------


## audis4

> Good lift man, 470 is siiiiiiick..
> 
> 
> audis, you know you'll never be a bodybuilder right?
> 
> 
> you're just strong...and we all know you're not 14% 
> 
> rofl!


ha, thanks man! 470 was a shitload for me!!

 :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:  

RIGHT!! hahaha

*Definition of a bodybuilder:* someone who stops eating for several months, has a 6 pack, under 100lbs @ 6'2" ROFLLL!! oh ya, and can barely bench the bar  :Shrug:

----------


## Hackamaniac

You've come a long way..I'm getting inspired checking out your sessions..I've been taking time off for close to two months now, to try to heal up nagging injuries :Frown:

----------


## audis4

> You've come a long way..I'm getting inspired checking out your sessions..I've been taking time off for close to two months now, to try to heal up nagging injuries


thanks hack  :Smilie: 
ah, injuries suck, recover fast and strong man! good luck

----------


## UberSteroids

Well... that makes me think what am I than ? I mean, I want to get huge... but I want to be strong as hell at the same time... So what is that called ?  :Big Grin: 
I don't know, they say lift heavy to get big.... but than again they say bodybuilders are big but they don't lift as much as they look like they can... 
!?!  :Shrug:  
Screw it... I'll just go with it... 

Some powerfull lifts audis.... Great job there..
Your leg press just cracks me up every time I see it..Haha
Just throws that 1300 on there like it was nothing..
Man... after moving 1300 in plates on that machine would be a full workout session for me hahahah!

Keep at it hard man, You got people looking up to You... I'm one of them!

----------


## audis4

> Well... that makes me think what am I than ? I mean, I want to get huge... but I want to be strong as hell at the same time... So what is that called ? 
> I don't know, they say lift heavy to get big.... but than again they say bodybuilders are big but they don't lift as much as they look like they can... 
> !?!  
> Screw it... I'll just go with it... 
> 
> Some powerfull lifts audis.... Great job there..
> Your leg press just cracks me up every time I see it..Haha
> Just throws that 1300 on there like it was nothing..
> Man... after moving 1300 in plates on that machine would be a full workout session for me hahahah!
> ...


ya, I know what you mean about the whole 'bodybuilding' thing. I was thinking about that recently as well.
I guess I'm lifting more for strength? Lifting to failure is what will make you gain strength/size which is what I'm working on. I don't think I'm physically 'big' but everyone I know says that I am  :Shrug:  maybe 'big' compared to the average joe. 
What's sad is, I could probly outlift anyone + their moms at my college  :Smilie: 

Thanks a lot bro! ya, 1,300 is a bitch to press and to take the weights off when I'm done.
2-3 min after my leg workout today...my heart rate was at 144bpm  :LOL: 

My goal by June:
1,500lbs leg press
600lbs dead
5-520lbs squat
...we'll see where I end up on this cutting diet 

I'm watching your thread as well buddy  :Wink:

----------


## chest6

Next time you get a chance post a vid of you hitting 470 for 2.

Last pic you posted of it you weren't very deep at all.

Don't get so concerned with the weight with no concern for hypertrophy. Thats what I did with squats and my legs didnt have any size gains basically the whole time I was bulking last. I'd do what you did..495 for a few reps and just wanna get strong. Getting strong is fine if thats what you want, but getting strong and gaining some nice muscle..theres 2 ways to train.

----------


## audis4

> Next time you get a chance post a vid of you hitting 470 for 2.
> 
> Last pic you posted of it you weren't very deep at all.
> 
> Don't get so concerned with the weight with no concern for hypertrophy. Thats what I did with squats and my legs didnt have any size gains basically the whole time I was bulking last. I'd do what you did..495 for a few reps and just wanna get strong. Getting strong is fine if thats what you want, but getting strong and gaining some nice muscle..theres 2 ways to train.


ya that makes sense. I went probly 3/4 the way down. I'll lower the weight a bit and go deeper. I want size and strength  :Smilie:

----------


## UberSteroids

So what You are saying here fellas is that working out for strenght AND size is going with bit lower weights but for more reps and possibly sets depending on the exercise?

Example 
Deadlift 
340x2 and 260x8
So the 260x8 would be more beneficial for size? Do I get this right?

Thanks

----------


## chest6

lol. Not exactly. 

Deadlifts are pretty much the only thing that differs as far as the best hypertrophy rep range goes. 

For me I grow off 2-4 rep range the best with deadlifts. Squats I like to keep it in the 6-12 range for growth. Leg press 12-20. 

Everythings different. You just gotta try different stuff and see what works.

----------


## audis4

Friday, February 16, 2007

Tired and lethargic

shoulders/bis

Don't feel like posting the workout but it was an 'ok' session. Stayed about the same weight as last friday.

45min PWO cardio

----------


## UberSteroids

So how do You guys know, You did a GOOD WORKOUT? You just know it? Or by the way it feels when You workout? or the way it feels next day?
Like sometimes I beat the hell out of my arms, and they hurt for next 2-3 days... so I know I did WORKTHEM out.. or did I? Overtrained perhaps?
Tuff stuff  :Frown:

----------


## chest6

How do you know? Easily

For me its how intense I was, how the weight felt, if I was stronger than previous workouts etc..bunch of factors

----------


## audis4

Saturday, February 17, 2007

OFF from cardio/weights

----------


## rodosman

> Well... that makes me think what am I than ? I mean, I want to get huge... but I want to be strong as hell at the same time... So what is that called ? 
> I don't know, they say lift heavy to get big.... but than again they say bodybuilders are big but they don't lift as much as they look like they can... 
> !?!  
> Screw it... I'll just go with it... 
> 
> Some powerfull lifts audis.... Great job there..
> Your leg press just cracks me up every time I see it..Haha
> Just throws that 1300 on there like it was nothing..
> Man... after moving 1300 in plates on that machine would be a full workout session for me hahahah!
> ...


I would bet that most pro bodybuilders can do 500 lbs in bench, squat, AND deadlift

----------


## UberSteroids

Most bodybuilders lifting 500 on bench? No.. I don't think so...

----------


## chest6

Hm..I dunno about most. But a good number can. I've seen in vids those who can: Coleman, Jackson, Levrone, Ruhl

----------


## rodosman

They may not workout with 500lbs or even try to hit 500. But my point was they are very strong.

----------


## audis4

Sunday, February 19 and monday, february 20th <---had today off from school and my g/f came home with me

OFF...will do back/bi's tomorrow  :Smilie:

----------


## audis4

Monday, February 19, 2007

Deadlift:
225X8
315X8
405X6
495X4
(didn't max out this week...will see if I can hit 525-530 next monday  :Wink: )

Narrow grip rows:
250X6
265X6
280X5

Wide grip rows:
235X6
250X6
250X5

Lat pull down:
205X6
220X5
190X6 <---went a bit slower, not sure why I went to 190

Hammer curls:
60X8
60X8
65X8

1 set curls with bar:
80X8

2 sets of isolated curls:
35X8
35X8

45 min PWO cardio

Not my strongest session...got a max of 4.5 hours of sleep last night and had to drive 3 hours back to college  :Frown:

----------


## audis4

Tuesday, February 20, 2007

Chest/Tri's

Flat bench d-bells:
70X12 (warmup)
120'sX9
120'sX8
120'sX6

Incline d-bell bench:
100'sX8
100'sX8
110'sX6

flat fly d-bells:
55X8
60X8
65X8

Triceps

Tricep rope pull down (diff. machine that I normally use)
90X8
100X8
110X8

Behind the head press for triceps (one d-bell)
90X8
90X8
90X8

45min PWO cardio

Good workout session  :Smilie:

----------


## audis4

Wednesday, February 21, 2007

OFF

----------


## THE_DOME

good work audis, getting stronger i see

----------


## audis4

> good work audis, getting stronger i see


thanks bro! I never see you on anymore  :Frown:

----------


## audis4

Kind of a dark leg shot but I don't think I've posted a pic of my legs....just a pic until I post my full body shot in may or june  :Wink:  Measured today at 26.5"...middle to upper quad.



Just a random pic, forearms are getting a bit more defined. Noticed my abs are the last place I'm losing the fat  :Frown:

----------


## UberSteroids

Damn brother. That's a nice size leg! 
Who is that girl on the picture? Is that Your wife?  :Smilie:  Audis married?  :1laugh:

----------


## audis4

hahaha no not yet...still in college. We've talked about marriage when we're both done with school.
I'll be a senior next year and she'll be a junior.

----------


## UberSteroids

Good deal!
Still, when You're in a relationship and talking about kids, marriage etc. Well You are pretty much married hahahah!  :Wink: 
Good deal brother, good deal!

----------


## audis4

Thursday, February 22, 2007

Legs

Squat:
135X10
225X8
315X8
315X8
315X8...225X8
took chest's advice, went much deepre...wouldn't be suprised if my balls were rubbing on the ground  :Smilie: 

Leg press:
700X8
1000X8
1200X6...1000X5

Leg extension:
160X8
180X8
200X6

Calf raise:
3 sets with 3 plates on each side +400lbs stack
...each set, done slow/controlled. 4-5 second count up/down for 8 reps.

45min PWO cardio

good session

----------


## audis4

Thought I needed an off day today because squats/leg press killed me yesterday and I was really tired today....I will see if I can't hit shoulders tomorrow or thursday but will be doing cardio at least  :Smilie:

----------


## MuscleHead320lb

Bro, this is the first time I have read your log. Those are some damn nice numbers. I have only read the last page so far, but I figured if you were taking the time to help me out, it was the least I could do. Once I post my Macros for you in my thread, I will come back and read all 8 pages of your log. Keep up the great work!!!!

----------


## audis4

> Bro, this is the first time I have read your log. Those are some damn nice numbers. I have only read the last page so far, but I figured if you were taking the time to help me out, it was the least I could do. Once I post my Macros for you in my thread, I will come back and read all 8 pages of your log. Keep up the great work!!!!


thanks a lot man! and I'll be keeping tabs on your diet/workout forum as well  :Wink:  you will be shedding that fat in no time!!

----------


## THE_DOME

yea audis been real busy with work and school. Keep working hard looks like its paying off

----------


## audis4

> yea audis been real busy with work and school. Keep working hard looks like its paying off


ya, work and school  :Frown: 
Thanks dome, just trying to catch up to you!

----------


## MuscleHead320lb

Just finished reading your entire log. Great progress. Like a few of the other guys. I would like to see some pics or vids of your workouts. 

This is definitely a thread I will be keeping an eye on.

----------


## audis4

> Just finished reading your entire log. Great progress. Like a few of the other guys. I would like to see some pics or vids of your workouts. 
> 
> This is definitely a thread I will be keeping an eye on.


Thanks bro for checking it out  :Wink: 
I have a few pics on page 5? but I want to take a couple videos

----------


## audis4

Saturday, February 24, 2007

Shoulders/bi's

Military press w/ longbar standing
135X10
185X6
205X1.5  :Frown:  drop set of 135X7

Shrugs w/ longbar behind the back:
225X8
315X8
405X8
495X8

Flys w/ D-bells:
55X8
60X8
65X8

D-bell front raise:
27.5X8
30X8
32.5X8

Hammer curls
60X8
65X8
65X8

Preacher curls (slow and controlled):
65X8
65X8
65X6

weighted bar curl:
70X8

45min PWO cardio

Good session overall...nice taking friday off  :Wink:

----------


## UberSteroids

Preacher curls 65s dumbbells right?

----------


## audis4

> Preacher curls 65s dumbbells right?


no, I did preachers standing with 65's and did a drop set with 50's...arms were dead. Went light on preacher with the bar...only like 65 or 70 lbs. Did a 3-4 second up and down count.

----------


## UberSteroids

> no, I did preachers standing with 65's and did a drop set with 50's...arms were dead. Went light on preacher with the bar...only like 65 or 70 lbs. Did a 3-4 second up and down count.


Oh yea, I love doing these. As You see it beeing incorporated to my "Uber Bicep" routine  :Big Grin: , got bar preachers with 60-70lbs total. Works so damn well, especially when done after heavy sets!

----------


## audis4

Monday, February 26, 2007

Deadlift:
225X8
315X6
405X4
495X1 <----probly could have done one more but wanted to max out  :Wink: 
525X1 <----oh ya, finally hit the 525!! Held for about 10 seconds


Narrow grip rows:
250X8
265X6
280X5...205X6 (drop set)

Wide grip rows:
235X8
250X6
265X4

Lat pull down:
190X8
205X7
220X6 

Bent over pulls (for upper back):
135X12
175X8
185X8

isolate one-arm hammer curls:
35X8
40X7
standing hammer curls:
65X8....50X7.....35X6 (drop set)

45min am cardio
45 min PWO cardio

----------


## UberSteroids

Cheez Audis... I wish I had Your back man. This is a lot of weight You are lifting there, and so many sets. That's what I like. No way I can get these numbers though.
 :Bowdown:  
Great job!

----------


## audis4

^^thanks uber!! Oh, you will soon, trust me!
I'm cutting. When I start my lean bulk/cycle, I hope to easily hit 600  :Wink:  @ least by mid summer if not before.

----------


## UberSteroids

Ha!! 600! I am sure You will!
Honestly and I dont want to sound negative, I can't imagine myself lifting 500 on deadlift. I mean... I tried 360 last time, and I had really hard time with just my grip and getting it off the floor! Pulled my back too... so then add another 140!!! Wow... I mean maybe some day...sure.. but not too soon. Getting that grip is a real problem for me... I want to say, main problem in deadlift! 
Will keep at it! Don't let me catch You!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## audis4

you wear a belt correct? Have you tried using chalk? I just use chalk/belt and works wonders. I can grip that bar like it's my bitch  :Wink: 

Dude, you WILL hit 500lbs on deads...I know it! Wait till your first cycle, you'll probly school us all.

----------


## UberSteroids

Thanks for believing in me! I really appreciate it!
Holy crap.... I did not wear the belt at all. No chalk either. 
Ok, gimme some advice on the belt part.
How tight does it have to be. I think it needs to be pretty damn tight. Pretty much tight enough to keep my guts from exploding right ?  :Wink/Grin:  
I'm all ears.

How the hell could I forget about the belt!  :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## audis4

> Thanks for believing in me! I really appreciate it!
> Holy crap.... I did not wear the belt at all. No chalk either. 
> Ok, gimme some advice on the belt part.
> How tight does it have to be. I think it needs to be pretty damn tight. Pretty much tight enough to keep my guts from exploding right ?  
> I'm all ears.
> 
> How the hell could I forget about the belt!


I bought a belt...forgot the name of the web site but was only like $70-75. Mine's snug enough to where it won't move around when I'm lifting. I would use the belt when I hit over 400lbs. Chalk gives me crazy grip! I love it. I think both are a MUST for deadlifting!

----------


## chest6

yeahhhh buddday 525.

Yes sir chalk is a must. I dont know where u got ur belt

But mine was $15  :Smilie:

----------


## audis4

Tuesday, February 27, 2007

Chest/Tri's

Flat bench d-bells:
70X12 (warmup)
120'sX9
120'sX8
120'sX6

Incline d-bell bench:
100'sX8
100'sX8
100'sX7

incline fly d-bells (went lighter and squeezed harder):
45X12
47.5X12
50X12

Triceps

Tricep rope pull down:
90X10
90X10
90X10
(didn't move up in weight...wanted to stay @ 90 so I could hold and go slower)

close grip bench:
135X8
155X7
165X5

45min am cardio
45min PWO cardio

Good workout session overall!

----------


## UberSteroids

Nice sessions there chief.
I see that You are nailing the close grip bench now! Nice...

Oh by the way, Tuesday 27th not 26th  :Wink:  You got a mistake there in the date  :Big Grin:

----------


## audis4

oh gotcha ill change it!
Thanks bro...ya! go close grip!

----------


## JohnboyF

audis,

how are you finding the double cardio sessions treating you bro?

do u feel that u really need them

----------


## audis4

> audis,
> 
> how are you finding the double cardio sessions treating you bro?
> 
> do u feel that u really need them


Hey Faiz!
Well, I just started doing it 2x's/day and I like it so far. I think I will stick with it until I end my cut. I will most likely up my morning cardio to 1 hour and keep the 45min PWO. I'm having the toughest time losing the stomach fat. I've been dopping around 1lbs/week and haven't noticed much muscle loss.

Any suggestions as far as cardio? I know chest said he did cardio 2x's/day to get to 11% and I think we have similar metabolisms.

I have been sticking to my diet 100% and I'm going to stick to it and will lower cals slightly in about 10-12 weeks.

I'm doing calorie cycling and cals look like this: 2,986cals on workout days and 2,750cals on rest days.

----------


## audis4

Wednesday, February 28, 2007

OFF from cardio/weights

----------


## UberSteroids

> Thursday, February 22, 2007
> 
> Legs
> 
> Squat:
> 135X10
> 225X8
> 315X8
> 315X8
> ...


 :AaMusic27:  _For tommorows leg workout_

----------


## audis4

Thursday, March 01, 2007

Military press w/ d-bells sitting:
40X15 warmup
100X8
100X7
100X6

Shrugs w/ longbar:
225X12
315X10
405X8
495X8
nice, tore off a calis...nice and bloody  :Smilie: 

Flys w/ D-bells:
55X8
60X8
60X8

side raise w/ d-bells:
30X8
30X8
30X8

Front raise with weighted bar (no clue what this is called):
110X8
110X8
110X8

1 hour am cardio
45min pwo cardio

Good session, felt strong for cutting  :Smilie:

----------


## UberSteroids

100s on the press.  :Bowdown:  
Man, I would so appreciate someone showing me the "right" form for d-bell flys.
I wanna see some vids or pics. 
C'mon Audis.. I don't care if You use 15s. Just to show me the way You do it.
Thanks!

----------


## chest6

> Thursday, March 01, 2007
> 
> Military press w/ d-bells sitting:
> 40X15 warmup
> 100X8
> 100X7
> 100X6
> 
> Shrugs w/ longbar:
> ...


100s for 8 cutting and doing cardio 2x a day..impressive.

Watch out tho..it may take a nose dive soon  :LOL: 

I was eatin around 3,000 cals and doin cardio 2x a day and my strength started getting shot

----------


## audis4

> 100s on the press.  
> Man, I would so appreciate someone showing me the "right" form for d-bell flys.
> I wanna see some vids or pics. 
> C'mon Audis.. I don't care if You use 15s. Just to show me the way You do it.
> Thanks!


hahah thanks...ya, not too bad for cutting i guess. When I was bulking, I was throwing up 120's...that's the highest my gym goes  :Frown: 

I just sit upright and kick the weights off my knees and throw them over my head  :Smilie:

----------


## audis4

> 100s for 8 cutting and doing cardio 2x a day..impressive.
> 
> Watch out tho..it may take a nose dive soon 
> 
> I was eatin around 3,000 cals and doin cardio 2x a day and my strength started getting shot


thank you!
Ya, I hate cardio 2X's day. Ya, I'm eating right at about 3k cals and doing the 2/day cardio. I'm sick of cutting and wanting to speed up the process so I can bulk damnit!!  :LOL:

----------


## audis4

Friday, March 02, 2007

_This week, going lighter, more reps._

Legs

Squat:
135X10
225X8
315X8...225X8....135X10

Leg press:
500X15
700X12
900X12

Calf raise:
400lbsX12 for 3 sets

Lying hammy curls:
50X15
90X8
90X8

45min am cardio

good session, although was really tired.

----------


## chest6

> I just sit upright and kick the weights off my knees and throw them over my head


Yep..at my gym theres this little foot bar..you just put your foot on there w the db on your knee and push off that plate..makes it a lot easier  :Smilie: 




> thank you!
> Ya, I hate cardio 2X's day. Ya, I'm eating right at about 3k cals and doing the 2/day cardio. I'm sick of cutting and wanting to speed up the process so I can bulk damnit!!


dont blame ya man..

----------


## MuscleHead320lb

Keep up the good work, Bro!!!

----------


## UpstateTank

whats yer weight down to audi? and whats your "goal" weight?

keep kickin ass bro!

----------


## audis4

Monday, March 06, 2007

Back/lats/bi's

Deadlift:
135X15
225X10
315X8
405X6
495X1
530X1 (up another 5lbs. since last week  :Smilie: )

Narrow grip rows:
250X7
265X6
280X6

Wide grip rows:
220X8
235X7
250X6

Seated lat pulls (fist to lat)
110X8
110X8
110X8
slow and strict again.

Lat pull down:
160X8
160X8
160X8
Went ultra strict.

Hammer curls:
50X8
55X8
60X8
again, went slow/strict form

Single hand curls:
30X8
32.5X8
35X8
Slow/strict. Placed my elbow on back of a high seat and curled.

45min PWO cardio

Great session! Can't believe I hit 530 cutting! Can't wait to see what I will hit on the lean bulk!

----------


## audis4

Thanks for the compliments bros!!
I weighed in at 225.5 this morning on an empty stomach right out of bed. Losing weight ultra slow but I'm pretty positive it's not much muscle  :Smilie: 
Goal weight, not sure, just concerned about the BF% right now.

----------


## MuscleHead320lb

How much did you weigh at your heaviest?

----------


## audis4

253  :LOL:  holding too much fat/water

----------


## UberSteroids

> Monday, March 06, 2007
> Deadlift:
> 135X15
> 225X10
> 315X8
> 405X6
> 495X1
> 530X1


 :Bow1: 

Damn Audis, You got a steel solid back!

So You weight 225.5 ? 
Bah, I just checked in today's morning I am at 224.5. 
Dang, You are so much stronger...
Hmm I was always wondering if I can lift more than I am... I never wanted to push myself too far, ever since I messed up my shouled badly, long time ago... Hmmm, always playing it safe, maybe even too safe.
Either way, no ****in way I could push 530 on deads hahah! Overkill for me right there!

Keep it up Big Guy!

----------


## audis4

> Damn Audis, You got a steel solid back!
> 
> So You weight 225.5 ? 
> Bah, I just checked in today's morning I am at 224.5. 
> Dang, You are so much stronger...
> Hmm I was always wondering if I can lift more than I am... I never wanted to push myself too far, ever since I messed up my shouled badly, long time ago... Hmmm, always playing it safe, maybe even too safe.
> Either way, no ****in way I could push 530 on deads hahah! Overkill for me right there!
> 
> Keep it up Big Guy!


Thanks a lot bro! Hopefully my deads will continue to go up slowly and not go down for the remainder of my cut  :Smilie:  This summer, I'm hoping to hit 600  :Wink: 
Ya, I weighed 225.5 this morning, dropping fat ever so slowly!

----------


## audis4

March 06, 2007

Chest/Tri's

Flat bench d-bells:
65X12 (warmup)
110'sX10
120'sX8
120'sX6....80X10 (dropset)

Incline d-bell bench:
95'sX10
100'sX8
100'sX7...60X8 (dropset)

flat flys d-bells:
55X8
60X8
65X8

Triceps

Tricep rope over head pull (machine, no idea the weight...)
3 sets 8

3 sets Dips (BW):
12 reps
10 reps
10 reps

45min PWO cardio

excellent session, felt strong weird enough.

----------


## audis4

Wednesday, March 07, 2007

OFF weights/cardio

my 'off' day cardio session will be sat or sun.

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

Audis my man. I remember giving you some trouble on a thread in the past where you had that avatar pic with you looking goofy as hell. Honestly thought you were some little wimp....But was I wrong! You've got some size & strength! Keep it up playa.

I've not been on here much, so I haven't had time to read logs. I like yours so I'll be following.

When were you up to 253lbs? I'm currently sitting between 265-275lbs and I look soft....It sucks, I want to drop around 20lbs or so.  :Frown:

----------


## UberSteroids

Good session there!

I like the photo.. arm is looking thick as hell! Nice!

----------


## audis4

> Audis my man. I remember giving you some trouble on a thread in the past where you had that avatar pic with you looking goofy as hell. Honestly thought you were some little wimp....But was I wrong! You've got some size & strength! Keep it up playa.
> 
> I've not been on here much, so I haven't had time to read logs. I like yours so I'll be following.
> 
> When were you up to 253lbs? I'm currently sitting between 265-275lbs and I look soft....It sucks, I want to drop around 20lbs or so.


Thanks bro! No, I lifted ok for my size....that avatar was last year  :LOL:  my goal was basically just to drop as much fat as possible. Got down to 185ish but lost a lot of muscle too. Thanks for the compliment bro! Good hell your huge!
I was 253 in the middle of january I believe. I was holding way too much BF so I'm cutting until may-june where I hope to get down to 10%ish  :Smilie: 
Thanks again for the compliment and I was goofy as shit hahah. I'm about 225 right now and I'm pretty close to as strong as I was when I was 250+  :What?:  Thanks for following bro!

----------


## audis4

> Good session there!
> 
> I like the photo.. arm is looking thick as hell! Nice!


Thanks bro, kind of a bad shot but wanted to change the pic. I'll post a diff. one next week.

----------


## Snrf

yeah u cant see much but your arm looks jacked.

:::snrf hides skinny arms in disgust:::

----------


## audis4

> yeah u cant see much but your arm looks jacked.
> 
> :::snrf hides skinny arms in disgust:::


 :Don't know:  guess that was a lucky pic cause they aren't big at all  :Frown:  but thanks for the compliment!
Ya, I just took random pics with my g/f, just thought I'd change the avvy up  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## audis4

Thursday, March 08, 2007

Shoulders/bi's

Standing military w/ longbar:
135X8
155X7
175X5
205X2.5

Shrugs w/ longbar:
225X10
315X8
495X5
585X3
735...held in hands for about 6 seconds...couldn't shrug...dropped to 495 and did 8 more shrugs.

Flys w/ D-bells:
50X8
55X8
60X8

D-bell front raise:
30X8
32.5X8
35X8

45min PWO cardio

great workout session

----------


## UberSteroids

Are You using smith machine for shrugs? Or just a straight barbell ?
Good job my friend.

----------


## audis4

> Are You using smith machine for shrugs? Or just a straight barbell ?
> Good job my friend.


I always use the straight barbell in the squat cage...never the smith machine.
Thanks buddy!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## audis4

Friday, March 09, 2007

Legs/bi's

Squat:
135X10
225X8
315X8...225X8....135X10 (would have gone up but felt it in my back too much)

Leg press:
600X12
900X8
1100X4...600X10

Calf raise:
400lbsX12 for 3 sets

Leg extension:
90X10
140X8
160X8

Hammer curls:
55X8
60X8
65X8...40X8

Single arm curls:
30X8
35X8
40x6

Pretty good session considering I'm cutting and have barely got any sleep this week :/

----------


## audis4

Saturday, March 10, 2007

OFF

----------


## audis4

Sunday, March 11, 2007

OFF weights
45min am cardio

----------


## chest6

everyone is getting a bum back

my back sucks..urs is feelin it..Faiz

Now nark is "out of commission"

 :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## audis4

ya f our backs!!!

 :Evil2:   :Frown:

----------


## audis4

Monday, March 12, 2007

back/bi's/cardio

too lazy to type up/forgot the #'s (nothing special) pulled 500 on deads

----------


## audis4

Tuesday, March 13, 2007

Chest/tri's

longbar flat bench (first time in about one year)
135X10
185X8
225X6
275X5
315X3

longbar incline:
185X8
205X7
225X6

longbar decline:
185X8
205X7
225X6

Tricep extension
3 sets

skullcrushers:
90X8
100X8
70X10

Reason for switching to longbar. Doc sust has been helping me come up with a powerlifting program. Will start powerlifting either next week (spring break) or when I start my lean bulk (little more inclined to start on lean bulk since I will be cycling  :Wink: )

----------


## chest6

> Monday, March 12, 2007
> 
> back/bi's/cardio
> 
> too lazy to type up/forgot the #'s (nothing special) pulled 500 on deads


rofl what the hell.

I feel like this all the time but you gotta pull through and have the mental toughness..

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

> everyone is getting a bum back
> 
> my back sucks..urs is feelin it..Faiz
> 
> Now nark is "out of commission"




 :LOL:  

I've noticed this. What the hell are you guys doing? Thats why I always wear a belt!

Currenly I can only workout legs and Abs from an injury/surgery.....and now tendinitus is kicking up in my knees from running sprints I can't run or lift lower body either now! AHHHH! :Frown:  someone kill me. :Wink/Grin:  

Yo Audis, whats your legs measure at right now? Got any pics?

Really focus on the legs, once those are jacked the upper bod just goes along for the ride.

Also what's your cycle gonna be?

----------


## audis4

my back isn't injured, just sore 2-3 days later. It's fine right now and better stay that way  :LOL: 

I have a dumb leg shot  :LOL:  but I'll post it anyways as my avy. They measure about 26.5"...wish they were much bigger  :Frown: 

I'll pm you my cycle if you interested....let me know  :Wink:

----------


## audis4

^^shit terrible leg pic but I'll post a good one when I take pics. Don't ask what my g/f and I were doing......... :LOL:

----------


## audis4

OFF
45min am cardio

----------


## audis4

These pics were takin about 1 month ago. I didn't post for a critique, I just had random pics cause my g/f and I were bored  :LOL:  
Hellmask, can't really see jack shit on the legs but they measured 26.5" (mid to upper quad). I'll weigh in tomorrow but I'm around mid-low 220's.





^^no  :LOL:  my g/f isn't pregnant, we had pillows in our shirts ROFL

----------


## audis4



----------


## chest6

lol you crazy dude

PM me ur cyc

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

Legs look pretty good.

LOL at the pictures.
And I thought your gf was pregnant hahah, I was thinking wow audis.  :Smilie: 

PM me the cycle.

----------


## audis4

^^hahha thanks guys....pm's sent in 5 seconds  :Wink:

----------


## audis4

Thursday, March 15, 2007

First day of spring break. Driving home today....3 hours  :Frown: 

Legs

Squats:
135X10
225X8
315X6
365X3.....225X10.....135X10 (drop set)

Leg press:
600X10
900X8
1100X6....600X12

standing calf raise:
400lbs (entire stack) X 10
490lbsX10
580X8
400X10
4 seconds up/down

Leg extension:
90X8
holy hell....legs trembling. Stopped and went home to eat. No cardio.

pics on page 9 @ the bottom takin about 1 month ago.

----------


## Mr Mac

[QUOTE=audis4]Thursday, March 15, 2007

Leg press:
600X10
*900X8
1100X6*....600X12

QUOTE]

Damn.....That is absolutely massive! Keep it up. Im subscribing to this thread right now.

----------


## MuscleHead320lb

Bro, when is your lean bulk starting?

Whats ur cycle going to be?

----------


## Doc.Sust

make sure tio start a new work out log for powerlfiting, i will follow what you are up to and make suggestions with our program

----------


## audis4

^^thanks boys!

Doc, Yes, I'll be starting a new thread and letting this one die beginning Monday, March 16. Thanks for your help doc. learning and want to get it correct the first time  :Smilie: 

Musclehead, I want to start in May and slowly raise cals for my cycle in june but that's if I'm happy with my BF%. I could do another month of cutting and it wouldn't be a problem for me....hopefully I won't have to  :Wink:  If you want to see my cycle I'll pm it to you.

----------


## audis4

Friday, March 16, 2007

Shoulders/bi's

shrugs:
225X10
315X8
495X8
585X6

standing military:
135X8
185X5
205X3
225X1<---assisted when I stalled 3/4 of the way.

flys:
45X8
55X8
60X8

front raises:
25X8
30X8
35X6

Hammers:
55X8
60X8
70X6

longbar curls:
85X8
95X8

45min PWO

good workout

----------


## audis4

Saturday, March 17, 2007

OFF from weights/cardio

Going out of town today

----------


## chest6

standing military with 225 damn...did you have any leg drive in that??

I've tried standing military but havent done it in awhile...kinna messes with my back..I cant lean my head back far enough to get the bar low enough. How far do you bring the bar down?

----------


## Doc.Sust

> ^^thanks boys!
> 
> Doc, Yes, I'll be starting a new thread and letting this one die beginning Monday, March 16. Thanks for your help doc. learning and want to get it correct the first time 
> 
> Musclehead, I want to start in May and slowly raise cals for my cycle in june but that's if I'm happy with my BF%. I could do another month of cutting and it wouldn't be a problem for me....hopefully I won't have to  If you want to see my cycle I'll pm it to you.


no problem

----------


## audis4

> standing military with 225 damn...did you have any leg drive in that??
> 
> I've tried standing military but havent done it in awhile...kinna messes with my back..I cant lean my head back far enough to get the bar low enough. How far do you bring the bar down?


A little leg, one foot back and touch bar to chest. It was hard as hell  :Frown:

----------


## audis4

Sunday, March 18, 2007

OFF
I may do cardio here in about 15  :Frown:

----------


## TR'05

225 on standing military is awesome, audi!

I can't even imagine what you'd push out with a standing push press, with leg drive.

Keep it up bro.

----------


## audis4

^^thanks TR  :Smilie: 

I'm cutting and feel weak  :Frown:

----------


## audis4

Will be starting my new log tonight for powerlifting.

My workout is at 5:30pm tonight.

----------

